# R32GTR wreck becomes track/drift car



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

A couple of month ago i bought me another R32GTR, this tiem it was a real wreck that had been totally distroyed by a madman with an ax, after this the owner striped and sold for the parts that was able to save.


After one year the next owner who was going to build a dragcar of it got tired and sold it to me for pocket change.

Here is how it looked when i got it (the roof looks this way because the first owner picked it up from the ground with a fork lifter when stripping it for parts):



















The idea is to make a endurance track car of it and also drive it in swedish drift series


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

*2007-08-03*

Now i have started working on the wreck also known as "the ax" (sorry for the bad picture quality, my camera has rabies).

1st R32GTR with northern europe´s most dented roof:










Drill a bit with special drill:










Drill some more and cutting:










Voilá! skyline cabriolett (My good friend Henrik looks at the cabriolett):










I changed my oppinion and wanted a roof any how:











A new Nissan original roof was mounted, the fit was perfekt (not welded in place because I will mount the rollcage first)










Both a-pillars were damaged by ax ax or simmular so i had to replace some bits that were fabricated by myself:

This is passengerside, with old damaged bit on the side as reference:










Driverside in progress (old bit shown as reference)










Welded:










Grinded an ready for som bondo:










Started working on the passenger dorr also.

Henke helped me to take all electrical stuff out off the doors incl elecrical powerered window mekanism and so on.

More updates will follow..

Over and out!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

This should be interesting, keep us updated on your progress!!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

*2007-08-04*


One more of the roof pillars that have been abused with an xa, in this case it was the passenger B-pillar:










grinded










Some bondo voilá! as good as new  :










And then i have straitened out all the dents in the rear fender and door on the passengerside (two dents left in red):




























Some bondo on the A-pillar:










This was all fo this day....


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Great work . i look forward to following the progress of this one !!


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow that is a project and a half!!! Good luck


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

*2007-08-06*

Rear fender a-pillar C-pillar straight:










Todays slave Emil which helped me with a hot airgun to take all asphalt out:










Half passenger floor ready:










Voila! Look how nice it turned out with some thinner :lol: 










The floor is the shiniest part of the car right now


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

*2007-08-09*


All asphalt gone for good::










Heater etc gone:










Asphalt in trunk gone:










All asphalt collected (I had no skale but approximently 5-6kg?)










The trunk lid is to damaged to save so i just made it straight with bondo and i will make a plug to mold a new trunk lid in FRP.

Bondo bondo....





































Tomorrow i will get to work on the messed up driver door


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

*2007-08-10*

Not much were done in the garage this day because the driver door was realy har to get right..


More pics:

A-pillar driver side bondo, ready for paint:










The round thingys in the floor back in place with some body sealant:










Rear brakes on so i can use the E-brake when transporting the car to messiure for tha rollcage:










Driver door straithened, need new door handle. 











Over n out!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

*2007-08-13*

Nothing much to tell, I had to mount the rear lights to get the right feeling :chuckle: 

Passenger door finished.

More bondo on the drivers door

Cleaned up my garage so i could fit both of my R32´s

Some pics:

Rearlights:



















"new" VS old driver outside doorhandle:




















Brothers side by side:




























The ax got the grill and front indicators from my gray 32.

Det var allt för idag.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

*2007-08-17*

Bought me a stock R32GTR FMIC

Some pics





















Some more bondo on the drivers door:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

*2009-08-19*

Driver door finally finished!










Monted my new door handle to check fitting and function.










On thursday we will transport the car to a company to messiure for the rollcage


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

*2007-08-22*

Roadtrip to Gustavsberg....

Car on trailer:



















Roof secured with bolts for transport



















Silly! :smokin: 










At GUSS:










Here is were we left the ax with nice company of a Buick Riviera:










Food stop










Pizzasallad was tasty:










I feel pregnant....:










Now we wait for a call to pic the car up


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Awesome write up, keep it coming. I love reading build ups.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

ac build and before anyone asks that isn't me!

Emil


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

This is an interesting thread, keep the updates coming.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

On friday GUSS called me on my phone telling me i could pick up the car.

When we got i home i had to mount the 18" wheels and the front bumper to get some insperation :chuckle: 

R32GT-R "Crosscountry"


















Inside the car there was alot of pipes:










On saturday i spent 4 hours building reinforcements in the car.

Right reiforcement (ca 150cm2):









Left reinforcement:









left reinforcement for main bar:









Voialá









Reiforcement left front:









Reiforcement right front:









Reinforcement left rear:









Reinforcement right rear:









A last pic of the main bar (I might have to take a few mm of it):


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

*2007-09-03*

Here is some more pics of a few hours of rollcage build:


Right V-bar:









Left V-bar snuggles realy tight up against the A-pillar, i will weld this two together:









Front roof bar:









Happyness to work on the rollbar without any roof mounted:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

*2007-09-06*

The X in the roof is finished:










Inside:



















Close up on the welds


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

*2007-09-07* 

Today i whent shopoholic and bought me a new driver seat and 3" 6 point harness (dont mind that the picture looks like that harness is pink it´s still my crappy camera that f*cks up.



















mountings










One of very few "styling" assesories that will en up on "the ax"










I have another 4-P harness (Black 4-point williams) and a OMP chair that will be mounted on passenger side when giving sponsors test rides.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

*2007-09-08*

Saturdays pics:

Mirrors test mount:










Rear of rollcage finished:



















cross bar against propeller shaft tunnel:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

*2007-09-09*

Pics from sundays garagemaraton (11.00-21.00)

Left macpherson bar aginst coilover mont tower in enginebay 










Left macpherson bar










I had to cut som holes to be able to get to the welding points:










Dorr X and "toyota bar" driver side:



















Testmount driver seat:










Of to the garage to finish the passenger door X and toyota bar....


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

awesome write up:bowdown1:


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

will look at this everyday


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

very cool project 

Simon


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Thats a very neat rollcage design. There's only a couple of things I'd have done differently myself, tieing the rear legs to the top of the rear suspension turrets rather than the wheel arch skin and added a cross in the middle of the main hoop behind the seat rather than relying on the horizontal bar across the top of the tunnel for stiffness. I've learnt a lot from the rollcage that went into my R32 GTS and theres many things I'd do differently if I had the chance to do it all again, sitting the main hoop up on the rear seat squab as you've done would be one thing, as I'm severly limited with seat positioning with my main hoop being infront of the seat squab.

Nice work with fixing all the axe damage too.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments.

Sideways.taff: I agre on some of your points regarding my rollcage design, sure it would have been better if i had stretched the rear mounts some 10cm further back but i thaught that it was enough welding it partiually to the rear suspension towers (not only to the wheel arch as you thaught it was).

The other suggestions you have is in some bits regulated by the Swedish motorsport assosiation.

This is my 8th rollcage btw :blahblah: 

Anyhow, you and your project is a great insperation to us all :bowdown1:


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Excellent work so far.

Amazing attention to detail, I guess those long Swedish nights have started drawing in already ....

Look forward to the next installment :thumbsup:


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Another great thread to watch and another epic build on its way!:thumbsup:


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Awesome build up, its always been a dream of mine to restore and build something awesome, keep us updated! :squintdan


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Making a good read and your pics arn't that bad bad either. Kepp it up!

How much will all the tube for the cage weigh, there seems to of been plenty go in?


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

GeorgeGTR said:


> Making a good read and your pics arn't that bad bad either. Kepp it up!
> 
> How much will all the tube for the cage weigh, there seems to of been plenty go in?


The rollcage weigh about 55kg, I will try to keep the weight down by removing Hicas, 4WD system (using gearbox from R33GTS-T) replacing all windows except windscreen with polycarbonate, all sound isolation gone, all unnessesary electrical stuff etc.

Can anyone confirm the weight of R32GTR gr A cars? i heard 1250kg?

My goal is for my car to weigh 1150kg (with RB25DET inkl gearbox and RWD)


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

Great read, keep it up dude.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks Crono 

After 2 days without any work being done in the garage i finally got my thumb out of my *** and finished the rollcage wish meens the x and the toyota bar at the passenger side.

Some pics..

Door X and toyota bar:










V-bar welded against the A-pillar:










Both brothers back in tha garage:










Next on the "to do list" is mounting for the seats and fitting of the new roof skin befor it could be time for painting inside and out.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

PeteR32GT-R said:


>


I am not sure about the hunting seat mounted on the rear of the new project car. Won't it be a bit windy up there????? :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

I dont know Scott? do you what to be the first to test?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Excellent post:thumbsup: 

Keep it coming:clap:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Fantastic write u and brilliant pictures. Thank you for taking the time to share it with everyone


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Scott said:


> I am not sure about the hunting seat mounted on the rear of the new project car. Won't it be a bit windy up there????? :chuckle: :chuckle:


Worked for Mr Bean. As long as the broom handles are positioned correctly and the string is tight enough, it should handle like a dream....


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

excellent thread peter keep them coming


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

What a cool resurrection project. Awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

great write up. thanks for posting. cant wait to see the finish product. its going to be a beast.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

The fit to the a-pillar on those front legs is superb, nice work... I should send my next R32 shell to you to put a cage in I think!!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

That cage is amazing!! Loving the build mate.

I take it 'bondo' is filler :chuckle::chuckle:

Keep the posts coming.

TT


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

sideways.taff said:


> The fit to the a-pillar on those front legs is superb, nice work... I should send my next R32 shell to you to put a cage in I think!!


Thanks Taff  you are welcome :chuckle: 




tarmac terror said:


> That cage is amazing!! Loving the build mate.
> 
> I take it 'bondo' is filler :chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> ...


Thanks, offcourse i ment filler, please excuse my english, I am nothing but a swede trying :wavey:


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

awesome job so far.


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

looking good can't wait to see the outcome


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Quality workmanship!! Really poud of the work you have done mate!!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks again everyone :wavey: 

Tested another set of wheels that i borrowed from a friend a fiew days ago:










The wheels came from the rear on a Supra MKIV with widebody kit, 18X10 ET25 (the supra had 70mm spacer on also uke

The tyres are 275/35-18.

It´s almost like i want to cut the original suspension just to see how it sits with these wheels on  it looks almost like a 4WD Range Rover now 

Next on my "to do list" is starting to build some floor reinforcements for the seats and 6-point harness.

2 days ago i ordered some 5m2 macrolon window materials to cut out all windows for the car (except windscreen which will be original due to regulations).


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Have you looked at the advan T7's ?


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

WIT BLITZ said:


> Have you looked at the advan T7's ?



Not started looking arround for wheel yet but there is a big chance that I will buy something through my work because we have nice discounts.

I will try to buy as light and cheap as possible to keep cost/weight down.

I will probably have 3-4 set of wheels and the racingseries that i will drive the car in only allowes maximum 225mm wide tyres so the rims will probably be in 17x7,5 och 17x8 to run 17" tyres 225mm wide.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Those wheels look like they'll fill the arches much more than the 18x10j et18s I have on my BNR32. Are you sure they're not wider? Maybe its just because its at rock climbing ride height at the moment lol. Its going to be an animal when its done.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

sideways.taff said:


> Those wheels look like they'll fill the arches much more than the 18x10j et18s I have on my BNR32. Are you sure they're not wider? Maybe its just because its at rock climbing ride height at the moment lol. Its going to be an animal when its done.


The sticker inside the rims says 18X10 ET25 anyhow?

"Rock climbing ride height" :chuckle: 

The front fits inside the wheelarch without any problems, the rear sticks out a bit but with the ride height lowered and a bit of neg camber it would fit just perfect.

I´ll see if i can get something done in the garage this week, I think i have cought a autumn cold unfortinatley and I have to leave for Greece on monday (work), the week following that one I´ll visit Paris for the auto equip fair.


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Excellent project, keep it coming


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

wow, awesome write up man! I cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

PeteR32GT-R said:


> Thanks, offcourse i ment filler, please excuse my english, I am nothing but a swede trying :wavey:


You write way better than half the idiots I go to school with where english is their first language, and I'm sure you do way better english than we do swedish so I'm not complaining :thumbsup: 

For what it's worth, most people in North America refer to body filler as "bondo" as well, it's a brand name for the stuff over here as well.


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Great thread keep the updates coming, and love some of the random comments you write!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks DRAGON 

I have been very bussy at work with alot of traveling lately so i have not had time to get anything done in the garage.

But today I was able to spent 5 hours working at "the Ax".

Firstly I welded back the "service door" I had to cut to be able to weld the rollcage properly:

Before:









After:









Started to weld the roof in place:



























Filler and ready:



























Next on the "to do list" is reinforcements for mounting points for the seats.

Then I have to make a moulding for the new FRP bonnet and boot lid before it will be ready for paint.

The macrolon (lexan) windows and my rear spoiler is on the way by postpackage  the spoiler actually was ordered from UK.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Here is some pics from todays work at my garage

Mounting for driver seat finished, and also reinforcement for my 6-point harness:



















The original reinforcement that the original seat is mounted in the front had to go so i could be able to mount the racing seat as low as possible:










Voila!










I just had to "dry run" the ax  
Attack mode!










Cheers!


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Looking good Peter!


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Peter.

Impressive stuff, I'd like to wish you the very best of luck with your project, not that it looks like you'll need it.
What grade of steel tube did you use for your cage and what diameter also? I am pretty sure that I will contract a company to make mine, but there is a slim chance a friend of mine will do it to FIA spec, so your advice and experience would be great.

Thanks


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

stuartstaples said:


> Peter.
> 
> Impressive stuff, I'd like to wish you the very best of luck with your project, not that it looks like you'll need it.
> What grade of steel tube did you use for your cage and what diameter also? I am pretty sure that I will contract a company to make mine, but there is a slim chance a friend of mine will do it to FIA spec, so your advice and experience would be great.
> ...


Thanks Stuart,

I seriusly dubt that you will find this type of tubing on other place then at a company that makes rollcages?

Here is the spec anyhow:

Main bar: 45x2.5mm cold drawn seamless steelpipe, with a maximum of 0.3% kol. 

The rest of tubing is 38x2.5mm in same material.

But please check with your local motorsport federation because this can vary from country to country.

Otherwise check with sidewaystaff where he sourced his tubing.

Cheers


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Cheers, I will do :thumbsup:


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

great job!


----------



## Smoky Nagata (Jun 8, 2007)

nice job dude really awsome


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

Great thread man, you really know your stuff!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Looks very smart Peter. Jolly well done...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks again everyone 

Here is som new pics of my rear spoiler (new mountings in body and fixing plates will be made):

Macrolon (for windows):



















Please note that this is only testmount of the spoiler




























Cheers


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Yesterday I had a good cleaning in the garage and got rid of all old crap, among the crap who whent to the garbagestation there was a lot of parts from the "Ax", for example the old roof, all asfalt mats etc.

Last friday i bought all materials for making the FRP hood and trunk lid, 20meter of 300g fiberglas mat, 5liter polyester, gelcoat etc.

After finishing cleaning of my garage I took some time to make some IC vents in my front bumper. 



















The vents will be covered with black net after respray.

Right front fender (old hole for side mirror taken away):


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

What kind of spoilermounts are you going to fabricate?


----------



## redsunracing (Oct 28, 2007)

Fantastic project build and writeup pete! any thoughts on engine+mods? looking forward to that, will keep a firm eye on your progress. Keep up with the great work!!!


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

you know, the only R32 GT-Rs in Japan sold with the fender mounted side mirrors were the few (ie 5 or so) GT-Rs modified for police car duty.

PS - thank you for showing us your work! Absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Hugo said:


> What kind of spoilermounts are you going to fabricate?


The mounts I (or my friend who has a CNC machine) will fabricate will be a little more straight upwards and a bit higher and a bit nicer design (don´t like the holes).



redsunracing said:


> Fantastic project build and writeup pete! any thoughts on engine+mods? looking forward to that, will keep a firm eye on your progress. Keep up with the great work!!!


Thanks mate, no engine yet, the engine and gearbox will most likely be a RB25DET from R33GTS-T, first season the engine mods will be bigger turbo, injectors, GTR IC etc.

Next season the ECU will be changed to a stand alone and more other mods. 



akasakaR33 said:


> you know, the only R32 GT-Rs in Japan sold with the fender mounted side mirrors were the few (ie 5 or so) GT-Rs modified for police car duty.
> 
> PS - thank you for showing us your work! Absolutely fantastic!!


I thaught so because i have never seen a R32 with those fender mirrors except the policecars.
The strange thing is that both my front fenders had those holes (they are not from this car originally).


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Yesterday i spent a few hours in the garage building som mounts for the cold air intake which replaces the left front headlight:











Testmount with the intercooler:


















Next task is to saw out the macrolon windows


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Thats the best fit I've seen for an R32 headlight vent so far! Nice work. At this rate you'll have finished the car before I've finished mine!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks Sideways 

Today i finished welding the new mountingpoints for the rear spoiler/wing:




























Then I got sick of watching the skyscraper of sorry vehicle in my garage so I rolled it outside my garage and "let it down on the ground" :lol: 





































After pics above we can see that I am ones again a winner  From highest skyline in scandinavia to the lowest one


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

just a quick question for you,how do you weld all the roof bars if you still have the roof in place.i have a friend building a cage for me at the mo,but my roof is still in place.thanks in advance!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

33 vspec said:


> just a quick question for you,how do you weld all the roof bars if you still have the roof in place.i have a friend building a cage for me at the mo,but my roof is still in place.thanks in advance!


There is two ways:

Eighter you use outer connecting tubes that you can take apart front and rear piece and then tilt front piece backwards and rear piece forwards to gain access to upper part of tubing:

See this dokument: http://web.sbf.se/regler/up/4/TR_Regler.pdf
Page TR 5.8 and then picture 253-41 or 253-42

The otherway is to cut 4 round holes (1.5-2 times bigger then tubing) just beneth the rolecage in the floor that you after welding the upper part of the cage cover with the reinforcement plates.

You can cut the holes first, then cover with steelplates when fixing the cage in place, then when you want to weld upper part aginst roof just simply remove plates and the cage drops down for easy access through holes.

I hope my terrible English made some sense?


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

thank you for the help.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

33 vspec said:


> thank you for the help.


You are welcome 


Todays update....

I started with the making of some paper mock up on my other R32GTR for the windows

Rear window finished (Please note that the window is not fitted correctly yet)









Rear side windows









Today i also applied som base coat on the drivers door, a-pillar and front fender where it used to be a hole..














































I also welded back the reinforcements at the strut towers that i had to remove when I welded in the rollcage










Cheers!


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

good work peter, just one question as you have welded the spoiler supports to the wings how are you going to open the boot lid?.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

rockabilly said:


> good work peter, just one question as you have welded the spoiler supports to the wings how are you going to open the boot lid?.



Thanks rockabilly 

Good question, you are not the first to ask it eighter :chuckle: 

As i have written before, the bootlid will be replaced for i light one in FRP which I will make myself after making a mould of the original bootlid.

The new FRP bootlid will then be mounted with 4 hood pins which will make it easy to just take the bootlid off when you want to get access.


----------



## makaveliger33 (May 26, 2007)

love reading these rebuilds, great job so far.. can't wait to see how it turns out for ya!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

makaveliger33 said:


> love reading these rebuilds, great job so far.. can't wait to see how it turns out for ya!


Thanks mate!

Gettin close to ordering wheels now.

I will run 17x7,5 ET20 (just 7.5" wide because the endurance series that I will drive the car in allowes maximum 225mm wide tyres).

I am considuring following two wheels:

Kei Racing Pulse 17x7.5 Hyperblack:










or

Kei Racing Fin7 17x7.5 Hyperblack










I will custom order 3 sets (12Wheels) of the wheel i deside in ET20 (these rims is normally sold only in ET42-45 otherwise).

Which rims do you think I should choose?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Macrolon = Bullet proof glass! 
That should stop any axe men in the future!
Nice write up buddy.

bob


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

fourtoes said:


> Macrolon = Bullet proof glass!
> That should stop any axe men in the future!
> Nice write up buddy.
> 
> bob


Thanks mate 

Here is some pics from todays work in my garage.

First I started with making a new steel plate for the firewall were I had cut it before to weld the cage out to the strut towers.
Here is a picture of it finished: 










Then I took the left front driveshaft of the car to take the CV joint of the axle:



















Then I took all the internals out of the CV joint:










Then i cut of the CV joint to make it as small as possible, it will only serve as a bolt to hold together the wheelbearing (I cut it just beside the ABS tonewheel to be able to reinstall the ABS in the future if i want).



















If anyone kind has another CV joint (it doesent matter if the internals are worn or broken) I need one for right hand side.

Thats all for today


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Here is som pics my friend Rudolf took today when he visited me in my garage:































CHROME BABY! 8)


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

PeteR32GT-R said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Then I took the left front driveshaft of the car to take the CV joint of the axle:
> 
> Then i cut of the CV joint to make it as small as possible, it will only serve as a bolt to hold together the wheelbearing (I cut it just beside the ABS tonewheel to be able to reinstall the ABS in the future if i want).



Fansatic thread,really well done on all your hard work.

Am intiguded to know why you need a bolt to hold the wheelbearing?

Are you going two whell drive?

Thanks

Hugh


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Hugh Keir said:


> Fansatic thread,really well done on all your hard work.
> 
> Am intiguded to know why you need a bolt to hold the wheelbearing?
> 
> ...


Yes, because i will convert the R32GTR to RWD i will not have the transfercase, front propshaft, front diff or front driveshafts.

On GTR´s the outer CV-joint holds the wheel bearings together (like on all modern FWD cars) so to have something to hold the bearing togheter I just cut most of the outer CV-joint of and use it to hold my bearing together.

If i do not use this end of the CV-joint to hold the bearing together I will end up with massive play in the wheelbearing 5-10mm aleast and then the bearing will be distroyed quite fast.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Nice safety glasses Peter :thumbsup:

Are you going to put any sort of curve into the macrolon or are you just putting it in flat? 

Regarding the wheels, just check how heavy those are. I seem to remember they are much heavier than some other budget rims........this is based on research from a few years ago admittedly so it may not be accurate now.

A great read this. Shos me just how little progress I'm making with mine. What is your projected completion date?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Hugh Keir said:


> Fansatic thread,really well done on all your hard work.
> 
> Am intiguded to know why you need a bolt to hold the wheelbearing?
> 
> ...


I was intrigued by this as well, would it not be better to use the front suspension set-up from a GTST to make life easier?

Also I totally love the wheels 

Simon


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

stuartstaples said:


> Nice safety glasses Peter :thumbsup:
> 
> Are you going to put any sort of curve into the macrolon or are you just putting it in flat?
> 
> ...


Thanks Stuard,

The macrolon will automaticly be bent a bit when i mount it to the body.

Thanks about the heads up on the wheels, i will ask my sponsor about the weight.

I do not have any exact completion date but depending on timen and money it would be nice to have it finished for a big trackday/car festival in late June 2008.



Simonh said:


> I was intrigued by this as well, would it not be better to use the front suspension set-up from a GTST to make life easier?
> 
> Also I totally love the wheels
> 
> Simon


Hi Simon,

Yes you are right, but the problem is that we only have about 10 R32GTS-T vehicles in total in sweden wich makes the market for used R32GTS-T parts very limited.
And to source these parts new or used from Japan och UK would not be economical.

/Peter


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

I´ve been a bit bussy the last few weeks with other things, just sold my other R32GTR and I have spent a few days working on my Transport car for the Ax (Ford Transit).

But yesterday i spent some time in my garage working on the Ax.

Here is some pics:

Sandblastered brake pedal, clutch pedal and bonnet hinge since they were a bit rusty because the car has been stnding outside without windows before i bought it:










Base coat:










I had to grind the reinforcement bar behind the instument panel also as it was rusty to:










Some grinding and base coat in enginebay:










Cut out some aluminium sheet metal and glued it to cover the AC-piping holes in firewall:










Thats all for today.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Now I have improved my garage space drasticly.....

Buhhuuuuuuuu










Bye bye baby....










Hope the new owner takes as good care of her as i have :wavey:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

You sold it with the LM's


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Hugo said:


> You sold it with the LM's


Yes, I have to use other dimensions on my rims for the Ax and i can´t hold on to the LM´s just for fun (there is a money issue offcorse).


----------



## matt-sab (Dec 11, 2005)

great work 
a real credit to you !!


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

if your old 32 you have just sold is this one?????????










It was the inspiration for my re-build, wv2 sparkling silver
which is still being done after 2 years   :bawling: :sadwavey: 

by the looks of things and the process so far
your new project will be even better
good luck, great reading :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

whoflungdung said:


> if your old 32 you have just sold is this one?????????
> 
> http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c294/jameswax/skylinesparklingsilverwv2.jpg
> 
> ...


Yes that´s my old R32GTR that i sold last week.

Nice that I can be an insperation to you and your rebuild, keep up the work and it will be all worth it when it´s finished :smokin: 

I don´t know if the new R32 will be "better" but for sure more race oriented :chuckle:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Did you keep the number plate for your new project Pete?


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

fourtoes said:


> Did you keep the number plate for your new project Pete?


In sweden the private numberplates is private and can not be passed over to another owner when the car changes owner.

Different roules from what you have in UK.

My project R32 will not be street legal (because the car have to be 100% original when register in Sweden, it´s a former UK vehicle) and there for i will not use these number plates on that car.

The plates are currently on my everyday beater (Hyundai i30 2008).


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

This upcoming weekend I will receive my engine package (RB25DET + gearbox from R33GTS-T).

2 days ago i bought a Garret GT3071R turbo, I think it will be a perfect match for the RB25 engine pushing about 400-480hp.

I also managed to source a R32GTR bonnet that I was missing, I will use it for moulding a new lightweight FRP bonnet.










Today I had time after work to go to the paintshop and bought 2Kg spray on filler. Hopefully I will manage to spray one coat this weekend.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

> 2 days ago i bought a Garret GT3071R turbo, I think it will be a perfect match for the RB25 engine pushing about 400-480hp.


That should be just nice, is it single or twin scroll? Will you be externaly waste gating it?

Kind Regards,

Richard.:smokin:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Rich_A said:


> That should be just nice, is it single or twin scroll? Will you be externaly waste gating it?
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Richard.:smokin:


It´s no internal wastegate so i have to use extrenal wastegate.

Single or twin scroll?? do you meen single or twin entry?

It´s single entry, it came of a tuned AUDI S2 with 3B engine (5cyl 20Valve turbo)

Airtune - Garrett GT3071R-0.82 1018


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Great, I didnt want to say, but a few have had problems with boost creap on the internal waste gated ones.

External will be great, good luck with your project. I wish I had your skill with the mig.:chuckle:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Today I went and bought me a cheepish paint gun for the spray filler.

It will do just fine just for applying the spray filler.










I also bought a bigger nozzle and a pressiure reg for the paint gun.

Pics later this weekend.


----------



## TOMMO_GTR (Sep 8, 2007)

keep it coming mate...great read.

good luck with the rest of it...


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Yesterday I spent some hours in my garage working on the Ax (12-23) here is the result:

Viewers discression! there might be some nude pics in this post  :chuckle: 

I started my day with gettin the Ax undressed, then i cut/drilled of a lot of brackets etc that will not be used later on.










Nude pics  :



















Some parts that will be prepared for paint:










Notice the difference in front tyres RH and LH (275/35-18 VS 145/70-17)










Oh well, then i started fabricating the mounyting for the passenger seat.
I had to cut and reshape some of the kat bulge to be able to fit the passeger seat really low.


























































Nice and tight against the floor 











Some base coat.
Here you can see how far back the passenger is sitting.



















Voila! finished result with seats and harness mounted:




























Today I will spend the whole day sanding and applying spray filler to prepare for paint *weeehooo*


----------



## Falcone (Jan 31, 2005)

Can't wait to see how this turns out, keep up the good work fella.


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

yes...well done Peter, keep it coming

I would like to see the box of extra parts not required after its all back together     
you know the ones I mean!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Yesterday the plan was to spray some filler on the body but sometimes the plan dont really work out the way you plan it....
I had forgot about the messed up stands for the jack that were deformed and a bit rusty (as often on the R32 body).

On this R32 it was pretty bad..

This is the passenger side after cutting up the beem:










Bad parts:










New material with reinforced middle piece (3mm steel plate)










Back with the "lid":










Inside:










Driver side (even worse so I had to replace longer bit then on passengerside), This is how it became underneath:










Inside:










Thats all for sundays work :blahblah:


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

wat an interesting build! cant wait for more updates!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Today i ordered some stuff for the Ax:

AIM/MyChron MXL Strada dashlogger










https://www.pegasusautoracing.com/productdetails.asp?RecId=5097

Koyo 50mm alu cooler + 2 Permacool electrical fan










GTR lookalike inlet for RB25DET










Also I talked to my wheelsponsor today and the rims will arrive sometime in January


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Let me know what you think of the AiM dash, its been on my "to buy" list for my car so I'd be interested to hear your opinions of it.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

sideways.taff said:


> Let me know what you think of the AiM dash, its been on my "to buy" list for my car so I'd be interested to hear your opinions of it.


Sure, I´ll do so.

It´s reasonable priced and has better display and options when compared to the stack 8100 for example.

We´ll se when i get it within a few days.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

UPS stood at my doorstep today just a few hours ago and wanted to deliver my package from Pegasus racing in USA, I ordered the dash on monday night around 9 o´clock.

The freight was 61USD but it was all worth it.

Pics of the dash tonight.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Thats fantastic service!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

PeteR32GT-R said:


> UPS stood at my doorstep today just a few hours ago and wanted to deliver my package from Pegasus racing in USA, I ordered the dash on monday night around 9 o´clock.
> 
> The freight was 61USD but it was all worth it.
> 
> Pics of the dash tonight.


Ooow cant wait to se some pics of that in place!
:squintdan 
bob


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

After a few lazy days without any garage time we whent to fetch my engine for the Ax (RB25DET with gearbox from R33GTS-T).



















I will continue to get the body ready for paint wich hopefully will be ready for in the next few weeks.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Here is why i don´t get much done with the Ax from time to time, i have been working on my transport vehicle also known as the "Transvestite" :chuckle: 

I have mounted the tail lights, mountings for the ramps, side marker lights, and rear fenders.

There is some minor work to be done before i can drive it to the yearly inspection/registration

I test loaded the Ax to see how it will be positioned:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I need a transporter as well  
Very cool indeed, good luck!


----------



## Jakobsen (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Peter.. amazing great work you have done on that body, its awsome that somebody would start whith that kind of project (-: But i know the swede has always been good at making crap end up looking like a million (-: looking forward to follow this great build.. 

Anders 
Denmark..


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

I've just read this whole thread, thanks for the write up & pics, it all makes for a really interesting read, cant wait to see more :smokin: 

- Kevin.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks to everyone, your kind comments really helps me with the motivation.

Tonight I finally got around to applying som spray on filler. 

The result did not really end up the way i wanted (a bit orange peal) but it doesent matter because the whole body will be sanded before paint anyhow.




























A bonus pic of the engine (Please dont comment on the valve cover paint, they are really red but my camera thinks otherwise):


----------



## Vipes R32 GTR (May 19, 2007)

omg what a thread carry on with the good work cant wait to see and hear more


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Vipes R32 GTR said:


> omg what a thread carry on with the good work cant wait to see and hear more


Thanks mate 

Two days ago i spent about 12hours sanding the whole car with 240/320 paper by hand *pheu*

Now the car is more or less ready for paint :thumbsup: 

Some pics..










Both doors ready, they actually ended up quite nice taking in regard what shape they were in when i got the car.










Some parts ready for paint










Some small bits ready










Applied some new body paint on lower part of body to protect gainst stone shipping, not sure yet if i will use side skirts or not? Weight you know....


----------



## Topcat (Aug 23, 2007)

also just read your project thread from page 1, what a great thread ! i take my hat off to you and wish i had the skill and patience that you have to carry out such a project, can't wait to see the end result. keep up the fantastic work peter. :clap: :clap:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

sideways.taff said:


> Let me know what you think of the AiM dash, its been on my "to buy" list for my car so I'd be interested to hear your opinions of it.



I have it in my TME,its awesome,buy it,there is no bad points on the AIM:wavey:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Topcat said:


> also just read your project thread from page 1, what a great thread ! i take my hat off to you and wish i had the skill and patience that you have to carry out such a project, can't wait to see the end result. keep up the fantastic work peter. :clap: :clap:


Thanks mate 

Today I been very bussy and got alot of things done in the garage.

I started by lifting the car up and applying some base coat and body protection paint underneath the chassi on all areas where it was neaded because of all welding I have done.

Then i applied some protection paint on lower part of rear fenders where the paint often get chipped on R32´s



















Then I started with the seam welding

First I removed paint and body sealant with rotating steel brush:










Welded all areas:



















Some grinding and base coat:



















Here is some new pics of the whole car, now you can start to see how it all will look in the end 




























The car will leave for paint shop any day now :thumbsup:


----------



## mammoth (Jun 17, 2006)

awsome work mate.
i cant wait to see it when its finished!!!!!!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

mammoth said:


> awsome work mate.
> i cant wait to see it when its finished!!!!!!


Thanks, you kind words keeps me motivated 

Today I got a set of original R32GTS-T side skirts from a friends R32GTS-T that he have mounted another body kit to.

I had to shorten the side skirts 10mm and narrow them down upwards to make them fit to the GTR.

Some pics:


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

What a brilliant thread, just read through from page one.

Stunning work, Peter. Can't wait to see how it finishes up. It'll be like a new car when it's done!


----------



## flipridah17 (Jan 6, 2008)

wow.. i just read it through from page 1... Good job man! Keep us posted..


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks guys for all your nice comments 

Last thursday we transported the car to the paint shop, so in two weeks or so the car will hopefully be ready for pick up with new paint inside and out.

a few pics from the paint shop:




























Today I whent on a road trip to Enköping, just about 120Km from Stockholm to drop of my GTR bonnet and trunk lid at VPM (www.vpm.se) where Jonas will make a mould and fabricate a bonnet (on two actually) and a trunk for my in light FRP.

These things will be done in about two weeks or so.

Not much will be done now when the car is away at the paint shop, and to keep me occupied (or earn some money to finance my project) I have a EVOIII in my garage that will get a custom rollcage fitted by me in the next few weeks.


----------



## redsunracing (Oct 28, 2007)

Fantasic!! Looking forward to the paintjob. Excellent work mate! Always a pleasure reading your thread.


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Hi Peter

Looking good, what colour are you going for?
Great thread keep it coming

Here's your old baby :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: in WV2 Sparkling Silver
what inspired choice :chuckle:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

whoflungdung said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Looking good, what colour are you going for?
> Great thread keep it coming
> ...



The car will be painted in 326 Crystal White i think...

I also thaught about a Honda color called Champion white just for the name of it


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Are you not tempted to make it a mad colour
The only reason I say this is because of its use
What about some of those house of kolor mad tones...green,orange,yellow etc

Just think white doesn't do it justice, with all the work done to it
Just my thoughts anyhow

Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Flip colors are nothing for racecars, often there is contact and you have to replace a fender or a door, if i would have used flip colors there had been serious problems getting the right tone to match the rest of the car.

two other issues is that white is a very forgiving color wich is good taking in to considuration that nearly all panels have been straitened out and there might not be 110% straight panels now and in the future (ones again, it´s a racecar).

The other issue is sponsors, white goes with barely everything and one of my major sponsors wanted the car to be white.

I think you get my point 

Here is my new inlet manifould that i picked up from PE-tech JDM car parts) today:





































Also yesterday i went to Enköping to get my bonnet and trunklid moulded in FRP, hopefully it will be ready within 2 weeks.
VPM is doing the work (www.vpm.se).

Cheers


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi, i am fairly new on this forum as you can see on my posts-rate 
But i must say that reading this treath was just great! you are at least a very skilled mechanic, but it is great to see someone do it all himself.Because off the fact that a lot off people simply drive it to the garage and back to get it modded.But if you ask me, working on the car is just as satifing as driving it! i also do alot off working myself but this is a bit much for me!
good luck on the project ass i guess it will be finished within a few months...?

regards from belgium


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

great stuff keep it up!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

freakazoid3: Thanks! I agree, building the cars myself is almost as fun as going full trottle on a racetrack, atleast you can build it as you want it.

petey: thanks mate 

Some pics from paintshop yesterday 
































































Now the car is at my work with all panels etc mounted today.

Trunk lid and bonnet is scheduled to be finished in 2 weeks (getting fabrikated in FRP right now).
































































On monday my kind friend will help me transport the "Ax" home to my garage.

So what you think?


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

looking very clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I must say, I like the optimism of the steering wheel in already :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

its starting to look like a car again :wavey:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

He he, the steeringrack was mounted to make it easier to manovering it when loading/of loading.

The steering rack will go out again when the car is back at my garage to be tidy up an a coat of paint before installing it again.


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

:thumbsup:


freakazoid3 said:


> Hi, i am fairly new on this forum as you can see on my posts-rate
> But i must say that reading this treath was just great! you are at least a very skilled mechanic, but it is great to see someone do it all himself.Because off the fact that a lot off people simply drive it to the garage and back to get it modded.But if you ask me, working on the car is just as satifing as driving it! i also do alot off working myself but this is a bit much for me!
> good luck on the project ass i guess it will be finished within a few months...?
> 
> regards from belgium


I agree completley

Wheres the fun in paying someone else to do it for you if you are capable of doing i yourself.

Theres no better feeling than standing back and saying thats my creation!!

A lot of effort going in to this build, i love the fact that you took what was in essence a piece of shit and saw it for what it could be!

Top job:thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Absolutly stunning

makes me wonder how long it will be before people start "restoring" R32's and 33's to factory condition.

Almost a shame thats going on track

very very special

mook


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

That looks absolutely amaizing, and yes mook, i agree; its almost a shame to see this baby go on a racetrack and perhaps get busted up...
the car is coming around very clean, it will be a joy to show it off on the track 
Can i be so personal in asking what it is you do for a living?because you said the car is at your work right now? so do you work in a garage or something?
because that would also explain a bit where the craftmanship is coming from! 
regards


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

I can´t really agree with you regarding me using it for the track.

The car was totally busted and salvaged for parts when i bought it, it´s on old UK papers and are missing way to much parts to be able to restore it to original state so i can get it road legal (car hast to be more or less 100% stock when registrating it). So it was eigther the scrapyard or racetrack.

Another thing is that skylines were built for that racetrack and there is where they belong if you ask me (just read about skylines fantastic racing history trough the years)

Regarding my line of work, I am currently in charge of technical support for Hyundai Distributor in Sweden (since nearly 5 years) but my background is as a technician/Mechanic for 8years (SAAB, Opel, Nissan, Hyundai).
The workshop you see in last pictures is our little workshop for company cars, press cars etc.

I went to school 4years, 2years mechanic school and then 1 year body repair and last year Technician specilizing in electrical system and trouble shooting.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Looking good!  :thumbsup: 

Can't wait to see It in action at Mantorp this summer!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes peter i agree that skylines really have their "natural habitat" at the racetrack, but in my country it isnt completly necessary to have it 100% original so over here it could be used on the roads again.
but in your case off course thats different, ass you said it would be a nightmare to retrace all lost parts.
i like cars to be race-minded but still to be allowed on the road, i want to be able to drive it just for fun too, and maybe on the way to the racetrack aswell... 

and keep up the good work, you're doing it very nicely!

cheers


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

freakazoid3: that´s what i use to do with my previous R32GTR, use it for both road and trackdays.

But now it´s time for pure racing :chuckle: 

Here is some pictures of my old R32GTR at the track:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Today I spent 4.5hour in my garage with a terrible hangover uke: 
I painted the lexan to look like the original rear side windows and monterd them with poprivets.

Then I added one tube in the rollcage which I was missing material for earlier.

Some pics:

It would have been more discreet to have black poprivets but what the heck..




























Adding one tube in the rollcage:




























Next update I will start working on the engine....


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

That is looking awesome. Been reading this thread since day 1. Kudos


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

PeteR32GT-R said:


> It would have been more discreet to have black poprivets but what the heck..


Hi Peter, I've also much admired all the work that's gone into this car, but can you not paint the pop rivets black to blend in with the windows ?

Just a thought ....


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Robbie 733 said:


> Hi Peter, I've also much admired all the work that's gone into this car, but can you not paint the pop rivets black to blend in with the windows ?
> 
> Just a thought ....


Thanks mate, I´m a bit split about the pop rivets, black would blend better but silver looks more race :chuckle: :GrowUp: 

Today I mounted the pedals, brake booster, clutch cylinder etc.

Striped my RB25 and test mounted the new plenium.



















Yes, iknow that tha steering collumn is rusty, I will take it out and sand blaster it before paint.


















Bare engine with my new plenium and GTR 444cc injectors and fuel rail.

I know the color on the valve covers looks quite gay, I´ll fix that soooooon.









All for today,


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Im sure i've missed something but how come you are running RB25 rather than RB26?


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Wanabee Kiwi said:


> Im sure i've missed something but how come you are running RB25 rather than RB26?


The car was bought without engine and gearbox, if i would to buy an RB26 + gearbox it would had cost me as much as a complete running car in UK which then would have been a better way to go.

Now i bought this car cheap and then a complete running gear cheap from a R33GTS-T.

With the power output I am aiming for the RB25 does the job quite easily (this season ~350-400Hp in the engine, 2009 about the same but on the wheels).

With a raceweight at around 1100-1200Kg (I hope) the power will still be quite nice i think.

Living in Sweden makes sourcing parts more difficult and mostly more expensive than living in UK, we only have about 250skylines here in grand total all modells and versions included which makes it hard to find used parts.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Some newer pics, with one of my sets of wheels:


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow just spent around 35 minutes at work reading through this post, dont think my manager is too happy lol!

Awesome build, keep up the good work!!

J


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

jordan said:


> Wow just spent around 35 minutes at work reading through this post, dont think my manager is too happy lol!
> 
> Awesome build, keep up the good work!!
> 
> J


Just so you guy´s wount get fired from your jobs here is a shorter youtube version a friend of mine helped me put together  :

YouTube - Project Yxan Part 1


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

that cage is a work of art!


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

looking forward to get a ride of this car


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Full respect for the amount of work that has gone into this car. Keep us updated!


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Hi Peter

All looking good, dont change the rivets, they look cool :thumbsup: 

A little hijack here.....that engine cover is pink, yes?
I purchased some original Trust Gracier rear spats for my 32 about 18 months or more back 
If I can remeber correctly they came from Oslo, not too far from yourself
So with that in mind, and the fact that they were PINK also
Do you think there is any link????
As I am sure there isn't many pink Skylines around :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot 

Cheers

John


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Eber: thanks alot, Im slowly getting the know how after 8 rollcages :blahblah: 

323ian: Thanks mate

Daniel: No problemas :chuckle: 



whoflungdung said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> All looking good, dont change the rivets, they look cool :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


My valve covers are not pink it´s my camera thats a bit f*cked up...

But I think i know which Norwegian car the rear spats come from.

After 4 days having a cold I finally got something done in my garage.

I glued the side skirts on the car and started fabricating som mounts for the Intercooler. 

Glued some net on to the front bumper where i cut some air vents.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Today i fabricated some upper IC-mounting brackets.

Mounting is missing:










Fabricated a mount:










Painted and finished:










Same but on left side:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Today I picked up my new steeringwheel and hood pins for my FRP hood and trunklid that im picking up this weekend..



















I choose a sparco in sway, 3-spoke (this time) with extra offset.


----------



## JasonGTR (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow, I just read the whole thread. Great work!!!!!!!! Keep it up!!!!


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

love the steering wheel  Bonnet pins always a good idea too!!!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

JasonGTR/Jordan: Thanks guys

Today I got my SBF-approved catalyst. (approved for swedish motorsport association) 

Stainless steel 100cell metallic type.


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

bah get a DECAT 


Hehe, take it you want the car to pass emissions then??


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

jordan said:


> bah get a DECAT
> 
> 
> Hehe, take it you want the car to pass emissions then??


Since 2007 everyone who drives in swedish motorsport (rally, racing, rallycross etc) are forced to use CAT (original one or SBF-approved one) regardless of if the engine is regulated by lambda or not (even old carburator engines have to have this CAT).

You know Sweden is known for it´s inviromentfriendlyness.

To me it doesent matter, this CAT is so free flowing that it wount take away any HP anyhow and will it save the forest and birds so let it be


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

Ah.. blasted regulations...

Mind you, if the CAT wont make hardly any difference then who cares 

one up for the birds, hopefully they will refrain from shitting all over your car in return


----------



## budget_crx (Jan 10, 2008)

amazing job man! its threads like these that convinced me to learn to weld so i coulld take on my own project. props! :bowdown1:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

jordan: I hope so to 



budget_crx said:


> amazing job man! its threads like these that convinced me to learn to weld so i coulld take on my own project. props! :bowdown1:


On thursday i bought me a set of 6 RB26DETT connecting rod for my RB25DET.

Today I collected the instrument panel from my dear friend Peter at PE-tech that came from his R32GTR but there was 5 holes cut for gauges just above the glove box so he replaced it for a used one without any holes (an I got the one with holes in it).

No worries i will make all holes disapear and flock it (sorry don´t know the english word for it but same as alla rally cars have)










Also i have ordered brakes from PE-tech, following set up:

VTTR Racing

Front:

Big 6pot kit with 330mm 2 piece rotor (please note: sloted disc)



Rear:

6pot (mini) kit with 330mm 2 piece rotor (please note: sloted disc)



Both calliper and hub in sapphire blue 



1 set of racing brake pads for front and rear

1 set of sport brake pads for front and rear


Pics of front brakes:










But with sloted discs like below:










Tomorrow I will go on a roadtrip to pick up my FRP stuff at VPM (2 bonnets, one trunk lid and my original parts that have been used as mould.

I hopefully will have time to pick up an extra rear bumper that i bought from a guy at swedish skyline forum, to have as an extra one.

Will post some pics of the FRP parts tomorrow.

Cheers!


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

sorry mate.
how much was the brake kiT?
i want to buy a similar kit and have been searching AP, project miu, ksport, and i sure like your kit.
how much was it?


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

the dash finish is called flocked in the uk aswell

the brakes look nice 
ive always prefered crossdrilled but presume there isnt much difference between the 2

nice project by the way

Darbo


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Light-R said:


> sorry mate.
> how much was the brake kiT?
> i want to buy a similar kit and have been searching AP, project miu, ksport, and i sure like your kit.
> how much was it?


The front set up is about 1550Euro, don´t know about the rears (I got a special deal as my car is part sponsored by PE-tech.

For exact pricing please send peter a mail: [email protected]

Or visit his homepage: JDM car parts




Darbo said:


> the dash finish is called flocked in the uk aswell
> 
> the brakes look nice
> ive always prefered crossdrilled but presume there isnt much difference between the 2
> ...


Thanks,

The reason why i choose slotted discs and not crossed drilled is because i have bad experiance with cross drilled discs, the have a tendensy to crack sooner or later.


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

i got the same bbk
front and back in gold with slotted rotors


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Felixy69: nice 

Any pics with the brakes mounted?


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Just home from roadtrip picking up my FRP parts:










Inside on one of the two hoods i bought:










Outside










Secont hood mounted, the fit was superb:




























Inside on boot lid:










It´s damn lightweight 










Messuring for the "quick locks":










The fit was very good:










I also cut and mounted the dash panel, now it will be left to company for flocking.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

PeteR32GT-R said:


> Just home from roadtrip picking up my FRP parts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pete,

Love the new sun visor - very Middle East.

Also - well done on all the hard work, very skilful.

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Hugh Keir said:


> Pete,
> 
> Love the new sun visor - very Middle East.
> 
> ...


Yep I got to agree with Hugh, the sun visor is superb :chuckle:


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

PeteR32GT-R said:


>


Haha.. "stop looking at me or i'll throw this at you"


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for liking my pikers look on my top streemer *ho ho ho*

Regardless of my sad face I am happy to see you all, just look at my fly


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Tonight i spent 2 hours dismanteling the engine.

Nothing unusual was found other than normal wear for this milage.




























Now I will order som parts...


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

you know you keep saying those cam covers are red, but they look very pink in every picture 

Simon


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Simonh said:


> you know you keep saying those cam covers are red, but they look very pink in every picture
> 
> Simon


Pink or red? In eigther case not for long 

The chemicals will do its work tonight.....


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Superb build mate!
Great thread you have on here.


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

haha looking impressive as ever dude, keep the pics coming ::thumbsup:


----------



## mike_s14 (Mar 6, 2005)

just read the entire thread, very impressed, keep up the great work


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for everyones kind comments 

Some small things got done tonight.

I had to mount an aluminium bar to prevent the boot from touching the tail light when locking the rear part of boot with spring locks.


Final result:



















Aluminium thingy (not showing when boot closed)...










Got tired of everyone commenting on the color of my valve covers (wich i have not choosen my self) so i took some time with my grinder...










Over ´n out


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

i was just wondering what the flocking does, is it to reduce glare on the windsheild?


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Joeingo said:


> i was just wondering what the flocking does, is it to reduce glare on the windsheild?


Correct, and also it hides any signs of modification to the panel.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey,

First off all, nice going  keep it up!
Do you know what the weight difference between the stock and FRP parts is?as i doubt its is interesting to buy a carbon boot lid or hood just for the weight loss. I don't think the difference in price would be justified to the weight difference between glassfiber and carbon.but i am interested in a glassfiber bonnet aswell. Can i ask where you got it, and what the price was?

thanks


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

freakazoid3 said:


> Hey,
> 
> First off all, nice going  keep it up!
> Do you know what the weight difference between the stock and FRP parts is?as i doubt its is interesting to buy a carbon boot lid or hood just for the weight loss. I don't think the difference in price would be justified to the weight difference between glassfiber and carbon.but i am interested in a glassfiber bonnet aswell. Can i ask where you got it, and what the price was?
> ...


I have not yet got around to borrow my girlfriens scale so i can weigh all FRP parts and stock parts but I will do.

Infact i do not think that the weight difference is so big on the hood because the original one in aluminium is very light but when I ordered the hoods i did not have an original one.
But taking in considuration that i don´t use original hinges or hood lock the weight winn in there any how. 

The trunk lid on the other hand is much much lighter.

Both the hood and trunk lid was custom made by Jonas at www.vpm.se with original parts as mold.

The hood was about 220euro and trunk lid about 180euro.

I promise to post up all weights when I have messiured.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Tonight it felt like I got alot of stuff done 

First i started with mounting the oilpan and gearbox on to engine block:










Allrighty then:










Then I fabricated a gearbox mounting bracket with all of the GTR bracket and 60% of the R33GTS-T one:










Yippie! there is the gearshifter for first time since i bought the car:










Next on my "to do list" is to modify the R33GTS-T enginemount brackets so they fit my R32GTR chassi (if not some of you UK guys is kind enough to send me a set of aluminium GTR ones?)

I do not think i will get much done untill sunday when me and my girlfriend leave for a week in Thailand


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Forgot to mention that I ordered some parts for the engine yesterday...

N1 waterpump
ACL main and connecting rod bearings
Timingbelt tensioner and idler (Nissan original)
Thermostat (Nissan original)
Cometic steel head gasket
ARP nut and stud for exhaust mannifould
ARP nut and bolt for connecting rods RB26DETT
Gasket kit RB25DET (Nissan original)
Piston rings (Nissan original)

I had following since earlier:

N1 oilpump
Used RB26DETT connecting rods
Tomei stud and nut for cylinder head
Custom intake "Endless lookalike"
GTR injektors incl fuelrail (444cc)

The GT3071R turbo was damaged so i newer bought it, now I am not quite sure what turbo set up to go for, maybe i will use twin T19 turbos (easily push 200hp/each).


I am on the look for a stronger clutchplate and sinter clutch disc in good quality. (drivability not a biggy sinse it´s a race car)

I have a Nismo G-max since my old R32GTR but it´s a pull and this gearbox requires a push clutch.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Today I got back from holiday in Phuket with my girlfriend.

So I had time to go and pick up the rubber engine mounts that i was missing to be able to fabricate the steel brackets.

Here is how badly the R33GTS-T fitted against the R32GTR (i know i could have gotten the RB26DETT alu brackets but no one had a set over in Sweden and I dont mind fabricting and welding etc so what the heck.. 



















Gutted original GTS-T bracket:










Some welding (all material is same as original, against engineblock and bottom is made from 5mm steel, and the other sides is 3mm):










With some base color on:










And this si the other side:










I´m quite happy with the result 

Also I hade time to shop som alu sheet metal wich will be used to cover inside of doors and seal of passenger compartment from boot.
And some 6mm steel to use for fabricating reinforcements for lexan windows in the doors (I think I will build some simular design that sideways made for his R32doors).










Cheers


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

good to see things starting to take shape mate...

congrats on awesome fabrication skills too! those mounts look very professional 

:thumbsup:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Jordan: Thanks mate 

The work continues...

Took the dash out to get rid of the excessive holes.










Glued:










The dash will be dropped of for flocking in a few days

Left engine bracket with black paint:










Put som alu sheet metal in the back to seal of passenger compartment from boot (will seal of the small areas that is not 100% sealed after instalation of wiring)



















Tomorrow i will probably fit the rear window

Over n´out


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Tonights work was to fit the rear lexan window, had to cut a bit more and paint the surrounding of the lexan window to get the "factory look" with black outlining.

Huge thanks to Transeasia who helped me with an extra set of hands.

The result:




























I´m quite happy with the result actually


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

woooo... hurry up and get it finished 

only joking mate, rivets give it quite a cool look too!


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

i dunno how hard it is to get a new dash in ur town but i think u should get a new dash instead...
those plates makes it look ghetto.....


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

felixy69 said:


> i dunno how hard it is to get a new dash in ur town but i think u should get a new dash instead...
> those plates makes it look ghetto.....


The plates are now painted black and the whole dash will be flocked in a few days so the plates will barely be noticable (only a slight conture).

This is how flocked look like:



















There are no dash panels avalible in sweden and frankly I have better things to spend my money at then to source a better one from UK for example.

A better loooking dash will not make the car go any faster so i let it be :blahblah: 

I think majority of peopole will thing it looks ok after flocking has been done.
I am positive i will anyhow


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Last night i did not get very much done in the garage because of different reasons.

I managed to fabricate and mount passenger door card anyhow.










I will adjust the hole surrounding the inner door handle and mount a sealing to cover the sharp edges so my passegers don´t loose a finger or two trying to get out.

It was not easy to mont these doorcards because the inside of the door was not completely flat.










Yesterday I ordered the clutch, I will use a Helix from PEAN Sweden, reinforced clutchplate and cerametallic 5-puck clutch disc with damped center.

Todays work will be to cut door windows and fabricate reinforcements for these.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking good! i especially like the self-made engine mounts :smokin:


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Excellent. Really good thread. Keep up the good work.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Today i cleaned my garage and whent to the scrap yard with alot of old stuff then i fabricated some window frame and mounted the drivers window.

Window made by cardboard box first:










Window sawed out:










Fabricated a window frame:





















Frame painted and mounted:










Very happy with the result, the window is very stiff and sits tight against wetherstrip nicely:












Project continues tomorrow


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Same kind of work on passenger door today:



















Took the engine out again:










Painted the transmission mount:










Yesterday i received a call from Peter at PE-tech, he told me that most of my engine parts had arrived this means that i will be rebuilding my engine next week


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Tonight I modified the oilpan for larger oil volyme.

Grind away the spotwelds that hold plate:










Take this plate away for now:










Empty:










Cut and fabricate plates for the "boxes", then I had to muse my oldschool welding skills (dillon/gas welding) due to that it´s hart to get completely sealed when welding with MIG.




























Result, about 1.5-2L added oilvolume:



















Next I will check oilpan for leaks and mount baffle before paint.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

are you not going to add and additional baffleing to preven oil surge from side to side?


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Simonh said:


> are you not going to add and additional baffleing to preven oil surge from side to side?





PeteR32GT-R said:


> Next I will check oilpan for leaks and *mount baffle* before paint.



 He he

Sorry, maybe I was not clear enough? anyhow I will fabricate something simular to Tomei or Nismo Baffle kit to prevent oilsurge.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

PeteR32GT-R said:


> He he
> 
> Sorry, maybe I was not clear enough? anyhow I will fabricate something simular to Tomei or Nismo Baffle kit to prevent oilsurge.


I did say *additional* baffling


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

What an awesome project! Is there anything you can't do?


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

JOSHMELE said:


> What an awesome project! Is there anything you can't do?



Thanks mate 

I try to do as much as possible my self, up to now the only thing I have been forced to leave to others is the paintjob.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

On friday when i visited Elmia (huge auto exhibition) i met up with a club member and bought his work Equip 17x9 with Bridgestone RE540 R-tyres 245/40-17:



















And yesterday I met up with Peter from PE-tech and picked up my engine parts:

N1 waterpump
ACL main and connecting rod bearings
Timingbelt tensioner and idler (Nissan original)
Thermostat (Nissan original)
Nismo watercooler cap
Cometic steel head gasket
ARP studs for exhaust manifould
ARP studs for connecting rod (RB26DETT rods)
Gasket kit RB25DET (Nissan original)
Piston rings (Nissan original)










Also picked up my tasty Koyorad 50mm aluminium:



















Now I am off to the garage to continue....


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

PeteR32GT-R said:


>


Hands down the best GTR I've personally seen. That is absoloutely stunning and a little bit evil. :bowdown1:


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

PeteR32GT-R said:


> Thanks for everyones kind comments
> 
> Got tired of everyone commenting on the color of my valve covers (wich i have not choosen my self) so i took some time with my grinder...
> 
> ...


It's people like you who give people like me idea's, thinking "hey I should pull my gt-r apart and do that"...

and here's the result










i'm not sure if its a good thing or a bad thing but keep up the good work!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Built the oilpan finished today: 



















Painted and welded the original plate again (old pic):



















Honed the block, cleaned and painted it:










Now I am only waiting for the main bearings (wrong type was delivered)

As I erlier wrote I bought a set of work equip wheels, I just had to test them on the car 

Yeah baby! now were talking :smokin: 




























Tried out where the sponsor dekals should be placed























































Tomorrow it´s time to overhaul the cylinderhead (valve grinding and change valve seals)


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Today a friend of mine helped me out.

He cut and fitted the rear aluminium cards:










Then we took front and rear suspension out:














































I have fitted ARP-studs to the RB26DETT conrods, new N1 waterpump, new idler and tensioner, new thermostat on to the engine:




























Tomorrow I will leave the cylinder head to a profesional to get the valves grinded and seals replaced (I was going to do it myself but due to time I will focus on other things instead)


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Todays update....

Today I took the whole rear suspension apart, then I cleaned the whole thing for old oil and dirt.

I put all stuf on my garage floor and added the new Whiteline stuff wich will replace some of the lod parts.
Subframe lock kit, Hicas removal bar, both upper suspension arms, harder adjustable swaybar with link kit:



















Then I took all of the minor rust away from the subframe before I painted it with semigloss black (looks glossy in pics due to still wet paint) 










Took the old original bussings out of the frnt upper suspension arms, the will be replaced with adjustable bussings from Whiteline also:










Tomorrow I will hopefully don´t forget to take the specialtools from work so i can put my RB26DETT conrods together with my RB25DET pistons.

Over n out!


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

woo, really coming together now mate, keep up the good work!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Ahemmm..................pink tool kit! :chuckle:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

fourtoes said:


> Ahemmm..................pink tool kit! :chuckle:


You are just jellaous


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Yesterday I sandblastered and painted some more of the suspension parts..










Rear lower suspension arm:










Original parts was painted in black whilst the one that will receive bushings from whiteline in silver:










Bushings kit front upper arm:










Everything in place










Today I will pick up my dashboard from flocking :smokin:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking good peter!! 
Getting there now :smokin:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Hugo: I am glad you like it 

No garage today but I went to pic up mu dashboard from flocking, the result was realy satisfactory:










Looks steelth without air outlets but contours still showing 8) 




























At lunchtime I received my new Helix clutch from PEAN sweden.

Tomorrow the main bearings will arrive so this weekend I will assemble the bottom end.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Looking superb mate.
You must have a lot of good tools in your garage like a sandblaster etc.


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Sweet


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Apart from looking cool what does flocking the dash actually do?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

covers up any blemishes and stops it from being reflective in the sun


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

323ian: I have some, but we are a bunch of guys at my garage so if you are missing some kind of tool there is always some one else that has one to borrow 

Today I did not get much done in the garage due to that my sisters son turned 5years so we were there and had some cake.
Then i had promised a friend in the garage to weld him a new exhaust for their mazda miata endurance racing car.

Anyhow, I managed to fit the main bearings for meassiurment of the oil clearance with plastigauge:



















Then I put the rear suspension together again:



















Work continues tomorrow...


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/9530/p1010002de5.jpg
http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/3466/p1010010oa1.jpg

where did u get bushing for the upper links? and how much did they cost?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

How much would you charge to replicate the cage?


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Dohc said:


> http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/9530/p1010002de5.jpg
> http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/3466/p1010010oa1.jpg
> 
> where did u get bushing for the upper links? and how much did they cost?


The bushings are from whiteline, you can see cost and nearest dealer at following webpage:

Whiteline Automotive - performance handling and suspension products. car spring coil shock damper swaybar sway bar anti-sway bush bushes australia australian whiteline automotive performance road holding turn-in camber caster toe in vehicle hot 4 v8
or
http://www.whitelineautmotive.co.uk



Adam Kindness said:


> How much would you charge to replicate the cage?


The cage materials is about 640euro, then I would charge about 600euro to custom fit it (about 50-60 labour hours), I only do cage fitment directly on vehicle for perfect fitment.

But as you might have missed I am located in Sweden wich would make it a bit of a project to get your car to my side for the cage fitment.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Today I started the day by changing rubber boot at inner rear driveshaft before I fitted the rear syspension back on the car:



















Now I am waiting for my coilovers from Whiteline, brakes from PE-tech (VTTR 330mm + 6pot cliper etc) to arrive, then the rear end is done.

Put the other upper front suspensionlink together:










Doorcard driver side done, dashpanel fitted and steering axle cleaned and painted:



















Messiured oil clearance at mainbearings today and they were all within spec


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

That dash looks pro Peter, well done!


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

PeteR32GT-R said:


> The bushings are from whiteline, you can see cost and nearest dealer at following webpage:
> 
> Whiteline Automotive - performance handling and suspension products. car spring coil shock damper swaybar sway bar anti-sway bush bushes australia australian whiteline automotive performance road holding turn-in camber caster toe in vehicle hot 4 v8
> or
> ...


Thank you m8,
great project you have 
looks great.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Main bearings in place:










New N1 oilpump:




















Original pistons with RB26 conrods and ARP studs:










Bottom end finished:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Today i received the rubber wether strip so i can prevent people to cut their fingers of then trying to get out of my car:



















Then i cleaned, sand blastered and painted some front suspension parts:














































2 245/40-17 Toyo R881 was ordered today, will arrive on friday.

I have ordered ARP studs for the headgasket.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Today I got some stuff done in the garage after two days without any work at all. 

I fabricated a new center consoll that I will fit switches, fuses and relays on.




























I also fabricated a plate to fit the AIM-dash on where the instrument cluster original is fitted.



















Then I started refitting the front suspension.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Yesterday I received alot of stuff I was waiting for 

ARP-head studs and cometic steel head gasket in place:










One of two oil feeds blocked of (I kept front VVT and rear feed).










Head installed, new timing belt, tensioner and idler.










My dear friend Henke helped me build a bracket for my new cute Redtop 15 4.9Kg battery.



















My new 14" coolingfan:










Work continues tonight, the engine and gearbox will probably mate with car :smokin:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Pictures says more than 1000 words....














































A big thanks to my friend Henke that helped me out last night (19.00-1.30) *Pheu*

I am just a bit tired today.....:chairshot


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

:bowdown1: Nice one


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Woohoo Peter it's *IN*! :smokin: :bowdown1: 

I'd love to work on such a spotless shiny shell :smokin:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Freakazoid & Hugo: Jepp, now I put in a "higher gear" to get finished in time for first shake down at Gotland Ring 3 May.

Yesterday I made all brakelines and fitted them aswell.

Pics later today.

Tomorrow and on saturday will be "garage free" so first on sunday work will continue.

Cheers


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

This is a great thread, keep up the good work!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

silvermike said:


> This is a great thread, keep up the good work!



Thanks Mike 

Here is som pics of brake line work i done some days ago:




























Ofcource the pipe will be secured with proper fittings as soon as i have got hold of them.









Ready to be connected with steel braded brake lines









Now I´m off to the garage for a couple of hours...


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Today I fitted my GREX olicooler with oilfilter relocation kit and thermostat:










Also testfitted my new Koyo 50mm racecooler.



















The filter ended up below but when testfitting radiator the hose connetor was right where the filter is located so I have to adjust oilfilterbracket och move to other location *Dooh*


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Ahh, the labor of love. Looks fantastic


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Peter

I have just read this post from start to finish and I must say your doing a cracking job. I work in a bodyshop, so now how much time goes into the preperation of welding and painting, especially the rub downs   

Car does look impressive, and you have got the same wheels as I have on my white R32 GTR :smokin: 

excellent work and great thread!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your positive comments.

Yesterday i got alot done in the garage regardless of my hangover after a "wet" saturday night on the town salubrating a friends birthday.

Started with relocating the olifilter location due to the lower radiator hose.










Then started fabricating the electrical system and switch board.

I will add a big main switch to this (racing regulations)




























Then a huge stone has been lifted from my shoulders as the propeller shaft is in place.
The prop shaft is a mix of R33GTS-T (front part + hub) and R32GTR (rear part - front hub)


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

man, your building this so quick! Just out of interest, whats the reason behind mixing and matching the prop shaft?


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

jordan said:


> man, your building this so quick! Just out of interest, whats the reason behind mixing and matching the prop shaft?


The car is a R32GTR but engine and gearbox is from R33GTS-T (rear wheel drive).

The two models have differnt length on front part of prop shaft and different type off connections against the gearbox.

So i had to do it like this to be able connect gearbox with diff.

I would not have been able to use the whole GTS-T prob because the GTR diff has different fitting aginst prop than GTS-T.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Pete! She is starting to come alive, looking fantastic!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep you go like Speedy Gonzales on that thing! 

You are getting impatient :chuckle:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I am amost overwelmed by all your kind comments. 

Here is some pics and explenations of last days of work.

Clutch hydralic pipe fabrikated and fitted.










Bracket for clutch hose fabricated (by my good friend Henke that helps me out right now to get finished faster):










Missing passenger door sealings fitted 










Left rear comb light electric finished:










Right side:










The 4 red rings of fury is alive!!!










I am pretty satisfied with my lightweight solution for the turn signal switch and control lights 



















All rear lights are now working, including taillights, brake lights and turn signals right and left.

Tonight i received a call from airtune that my spciel hybrid turbo was finished for pick up, it ended up a Garret GT3071R twin entry with internal wastegate, R32GTR compressor housing with 3" cone inlet.

I will pick it up tomorrow so I will post som pics of the tubbie then.

Anyone knows where i can find the great tutorial for greddystyle plenium, i am having problem with fitting the isa and air valve underneath my inlet plenium (I know that I have seen it some where on your forum?)


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Here is some pics of what have been done last few days

Battery cables in place:










Battery main switch and AIM dash in place:










Porn!


















The new turbo from airtune, Modified original exhaust housing to fit 2835/3071WG core and T28 compressor housing (from R32/R33GTR) with 3" inlet:










I had to make mofification to wastegate control arm:










Original:










New:



















Now we are looking at 2 weeks of hard core garage time to get it all done for 3 of May.


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

!

Shocked at just how fast you are progressing... Is all this done in spare time? I'm presuming you work as well lol...

New turbo looks the business :thumbsup:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

jordan said:


> !
> 
> Shocked at just how fast you are progressing... Is all this done in spare time? I'm presuming you work as well lol...
> 
> New turbo looks the business :thumbsup:


Yep! I work 8.00-16.30 monday - friday as everyone else


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

*YOUR A GOD!*

just read entire thread.......took sometime but you work so fast with good results and attention to detail is excellent.
i hope to see more pics and a finished project ha ha 
i bet you inspire alot of people around the world from reading this
:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :thumbsup:


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

just read entire thread too.. cant wait to see here out on the track, good work that man!!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

jaytee ´n Unique A/S: thanks alot for your kind words, they keep me motivated 

Alot of stuff is going on right now but not many things that you easily can see om the car.

Me and Henke is planing to start the engine this weekend

Some pics anyhow..

Some wiring in place











Power steering pump etc in place:










Nipples!










Gaitor:










Fuel pump connected:










To do list....










Rear diff got new oil today, Castrol SAF-XJ 75W-140

On wednesday my good friend Niklas will help me fit the windscreen.

Over ´n out!


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

my battery tray looks the same too 










MINE


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Looking good as usual, keep up the great work!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Waow! thanks alot everyone for your positive feedback.

Havent had time to update my tread as much as before because i´ve been bussy trying to finish the car.

Things are comming together nicely, last tuesday my friend Niklas helped me fit the windscreen, new painted wiper arms with new blades fitted, all powersteering piping fitted, altenator bracket re worked (Primera P10 altenator).

This morning i received pics of my front brakes that is on it´s way to me with UPS, the rear ones and racing brake pads will be sent on monday.










The plan is to start the engine this weekend but I am still missing my Q45 throttlebody :cya:

Hopefully all parts will arrive early next week so we have time to get the wheel alignment etc so we are ready for first shake down 3 Maj on Gotland Ring:

Gotland Ring

I will update with alot of pics after next week because we have to focus on getting the car ready now.

Cheers!


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

PeteR32GT-R said:


>


Ooooooh how fcuking sexy are they!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

yummy


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

hope you get her finished in time 

GOOD LUCK


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

NICE!!!! THEY WOULD MATCH MY CAR AND MY NAILS UM..........RIGHT!:chuckle:


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

peter - this makes all other DIY builds look simple!
All the hours i put into my project recently - it's nothing compared to this!

AMAZING! well done!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Ian C said:


> peter - this makes all other DIY builds look simple!
> All the hours i put into my project recently - it's nothing compared to this!
> 
> AMAZING! well done!


Thanks for your kind feedback, it helps me keeping motivated.

Some pics 

Primera P10 altenator:









3" Auspuff anlage done!









Apple racing, Unbeatable price compared to lifetime and noise level:


















Frontpipe and L-bow is 3" stainless (xs-power)

"Diesel style exhaust" for the win 


















Turbo test fitted, IC-piping, inlet piping etc done:




























Windsheeld and wipers in place:










Drivers working space are comming together nicely, new Sparco sway steering wheel:










Henrik have done alot of work preparing the inlet mannifould to be fitted:










Koyo 50mm alucooler with Pactel 14" cooling fan fitted to the cooling panel that my dear friend Marcuz made:










Hopefully we have managed to borrow a trottle body so we can start the engine tomorrow

Over ´n out


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Great work mate the car should be stunning when finished.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Keep up the good work mate!:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Now we are very close to starting it...

I am walking around as a zombie at work because i have not got enough sleep the last few weeks, 5-6hours, last night I just got 4.5hours:bawling: 

Some fast teasers:

IC-piping, hoses, etc in place









Recirculating Audi RS6 dump valve









Q45 Trottle fitted, have to buy a 3" to 3.5" adaptor hose today 









Frontbrakes arrived, the calipers are very light and discs as a regular pizza


----------



## budget_crx (Jan 10, 2008)

Absolutely amazing! Keep up the great work!!! Is this going to be driven on the streets? I can't imagine why a track car would need turn signals


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

budget_crx said:


> Absolutely amazing! Keep up the great work!!! Is this going to be driven on the streets? I can't imagine why a track car would need turn signals



Thanks alot 

No street use as it looks now.

The turn signals are standard regulations so you can show when you are going in to pits.


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

love your car !!
the exhaust, brakes.....as well as the interior !!!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Are you still alive mate? whe didn't hear from you in 5 days :nervous:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

freakazoid3 said:


> Are you still alive mate? whe didn't hear from you in 5 days :nervous:


Give the guy a break man!! :chuckle: 
In Holland REAL sunny weather appeared, maybe in Sweden aswell


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

i know, i am in Belgium, en het is hier ook heel goed weer 

When the suns out, i am happy (fireblade time  )


----------



## ibe1st (Jan 30, 2008)

greetings from OZ

just read this build from the start in the last 2 hours!

absolutely awesome.... cant wait to read the rest of the build


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

freakazoid3 said:


> Are you still alive mate? whe didn't hear from you in 5 days :nervous:


Hi all,

After spending almost 24/7 in the garage last few weeks to get ready for fist shake down at Gotland Ring I´ve been a bit tired.
Also I have spent some time with my girlfriend (she´s barely seen me for a couple of weeks due to much garage time).

To sumorise the last days before first shake down (3 May):

After a few hours of trying to start the engine thursday 1May we found bad compression in 3 of 6 cylinders, this problem was probably due to HLA (Hydralic lash adjusters) still holding to old messiurments before overhaul of cylinder head.
We used a battery booster and some ether gas (help start gas) and then it finally started up on 3-4 cylinders, after a while it worked quite fine but not 100%

We took all plugs out again and messiured compression, now 5 of 6 cylinders was 10.5-11Kg but cylinder no 4 was 5.5Kg :bawling: 

Due to this problem we had not time to do the 4 wheel allignment and we also struck problem in getting the AIM dash set up right trough RS232 from ECU.

Our back up plan was to use Henkes R32GTR at Gotland but he blew on of hes turbos last friday so we had to go for my daily beeter (Hyundai i30 1.6 2008).

If you are interested you will find loads of pictures from out trackday at Gotland Ring here (on page 1 and 3):

zatzy racing community - Bilder: Stacc.se @ GotlandRing MÅNGA bilder!!

Today we will start to investigate what the compression problem is caused by, we know that the compression escapes through an exhaust valve) and Henke will start to solve the dash issue.

The rear brakes has also arrived so i will put these on instead of the stock ones thats mounted now.

I have also bought a wideband lambda meeter incl Bosch LS1 sensor.

Pics and more updates will follow this weekend.

BTW: Hugo and Freakazoid3 i was almost in your neighbourhod on thursday-friday this week, I was i Frankfurt Germany.

Cheers all.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

When you're ever in Belgium, always welcome to pop around if you want 
and i love them urquattro's...
i think i'll just have to move to Sweden, because in Belgium laws almost completly ban the tuning off cars ...


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

freakazoid3: Yeah, my dear friend and team mate Henke got to ride along with both the S1 and the Sport Q.

The Sport Q he also got to drive  

Today I got to work trying to find out why exhaust valve on 4th cyl was not closing.

Had to remove turbo and exhaust manifould etc to be able to access camshaft.

The problem was caused by the workshop that renovated my cylinder head, they had taken to much material of valve and valve seat so the HLA was bottoming out :chairshot 

This is now fixed, we checked and adjusted all 12 exhaust valves to be on safe side.










We had to take 3 tens of a millimeter off all 12 HLA´s.

All i need now to reasemble and start engine is a new exhaust manifould gasket.

Got my rear brakes delivered to day.

Some pics

Front brakes:




























Rear brakes:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Today we had great weather (+25 degreas) so I took the car outside to give it a good clean and apply my sponsor logos.

First clean since paint:



















Test fitment of dekals:










Work work....










here is me taking a pic and sending to my 2:nd driver:










Result:














































Now the trunk and bonnet will go for paint, a frame for our teamnumber will be added on the doors + some more.

Bonus pic of "my office chair":


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Make sure you post a video of the engine starting up and perhaps some flames!


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Pete

You have the same Work Equip wheels as me.

Great looking car, not a huge fan of decals/stickers but they look ok.

:thumbsup:


----------



## R32Bobby (Jan 10, 2008)

awsome pete. great build mate..outstanding!!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I think i'm in love...with the car off course...
Exactly what i would do to my R32 when used for the track, exept for useing an RB26 that is, but by current hp-figures, that isn't necessary.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

awesome read...


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

I cannot believe that you have turned such a damaged and neglected R32 into the race car in those pics, that is outstanding.

Good luck at your first meeting!:clap:


----------



## nustad (May 17, 2005)

*bugger*

I can see all your image shack pictures but the voodoo people hosted ones are blocked by my employer!

Its hurting - I want to see the Phoenix!


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

As posted to Skyline.se

Before...

















After...
















Truly amazing build – rise from trash to class. Good job! :clap: :clap: :clap:

When is the first race? Nordic Drifting Series, by any chance!?!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Domo-kun said:


> As posted to Skyline.se
> 
> Before...
> http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/5280/snettsidahb5.jpg
> ...


Thanks man!

I do not have any race (competition) sheduled yet, have to get all thing sorted first.

But 27-29 June i will be at Gatebil @ Mantop Park driving as a madman 

The car is mainly built for track (endurance and time attack) but I am curious to try som drifting


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

As requested, here is a video of start up:

YouTube - Nissan Skyline R32 GTR "Yxan" uppstart

As you clearly can hear the hydralic lash adjusters are completely empy of oil at first.

When driving half way - end in video the turbopressiure is only 0.3Bar.


----------



## vortex46 (Apr 27, 2007)

OMG, nice work and nice skills man, TOTAL RESPECT :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Sounds like there's a bird in your engine...it complains when you lift off throttle...:chuckle:


----------



## Sly76 (Apr 9, 2008)

It's a magnificent work.
Fast, a video of the first trackday .


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

I am realy blown away by all your possitive feedback, im realy glad you like it.

Some pics from todays work,

Fitted my new snap off steering wheel boss:



















Had to cut out the bulge for the 4WD-transmission to be able to adjust the seat forward (I will paint white as soon as i have the rigt color):










Sparco adjustable seat rail:










Some over all pics of enginebay (have to get it cleaned when all is running properly)





































Wideband oxygen sensor fitted i L-bow just below original O2 sensor:









Tomorrow me and Henke will try to figure out how to set up my AIM-dash.

Cheers!


----------



## iksvo (Sep 29, 2006)

Damn it Peter. Please take 5 to breath now that you're almost finnished. So you don't selfdestruct when it's time to really use the beast  
Thumbs up mate!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Incredable build mate. Dont be scared to use it now


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Madden said:


> Incredable build mate. Dont be scared to use it now



You do not have to be affraid of that :chuckle: 

I used my last R32GTR alot on the track regardless of that it was in mint condition so the white one will be used alot and hard as it was built for :smokin: 

A flash back picture of my old R32GTR at the tracks last summer:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

What a shame the build is finished  I want more


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

freakazoid3 said:


> What a shame the build is finished  I want more



Just wait....

:chuckle:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Yesterday I managed to connect some of the sensors etc to the AIM-dash, the values will nead to be calibrated thou (300Km/h in second gear looks cool but far from accurat).

I have connected the diagnostic plug to the ECU again so it´s possible to diagnos/check values etc again.

Fixed a new towing hook in the front.

Some pics...

Painted the original towing hooks in the rear red:










Homemade towing hook:














































I´ve marked up all switches etc:





































Here is where the boost gauge ended up:










Diagnostic connector:










Newly added sponsor dekals from Castrol:










Tomorrow me and Henke will continnue with the AIM-dash


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

i just read this from the beginning.
hot stuff.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

This is a fantastic thread, I love the build threads. This one and the RIPS build threads are a real credit to this forum. The DCY time attack thread is another great thread.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Finally I located the problem which caused the lack of turbo boost, it was the wastegate valve that stuck open because it was touching the devider between the wastegatepipe and exhaust pipe in the aftermarket L-bow *dooh*

No wonder it would only get to 0.5Bar with the damn wastegate open 5mm...


Now it spools up realy good and peaks at 1.2Bar.

Unfortinaley because the great flow the LMM is bottoming out and fuel cut at WOT, this will be fixed through Z32LMM + Tomei 555cc injectors and remapping of stock ECU.

Took a few testruns just outside my garage and when driving at 2:nd gear about 3500rpm and 1/2 trottle the rearwheels could not keep their tracktion to the asphalt :smokin: 

We have also managed to sort our most of the wiring and configuration af my AIM-dash, vehicle speed, RPM, engine temperature is there, I will add oiltemp and oilpressiure.

I fitted and hocked up my Innovative wide band sensor today it will hook up to a custom built lambda display with LED that my friend fabricates.

So I will update more on sunday after a testdrive at better location (maybe a video also?)

Cheers
/Peter


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

you really have some issues with the colour pink

beside that really good build mate 

look forward to seeing it in action
via you tube 

Darbo


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

PeteR32GT-R said:


> So I will update more on sunday after a testdrive at better location (maybe a video also?)
> 
> Cheers
> /Peter


YES !!! Video please :wavey: 
:chuckle:


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

i just read this thread from begining to end and i have to say i freaking amazed. i hope someday i will be as hand with tools as you and i NEED to see this thing drift. 

OMG amazing...pete FTMFW!!!!!


----------



## Vipes R32 GTR (May 19, 2007)

really good work i no how hard it can be and i wish u good luck brilliant thread
please keep updating this thread and i still wont to know how much weight u have lost of the car u said u was going to check it out for us


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Vipes R32 GTR said:


> please keep updating this thread and i still wont to know how much weight u have lost of the car u said u was going to check it out for us


Promise to give you the figures as soon as I have had the car on a scale.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Now the boost is working (around 1Bar) but LMM bottoms out and car goes in to fuel cut when pressing more then 30% trottle.

This will be fixed by Z32LMM and Tomei 555cc injectors and remapping of ECU.

Enjoy 

YouTube - Nissan Skyline R32 GTR-S "Yxan" Second testdrive


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds nice Peter! Did the coppers come after you? :chuckle:


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

PeteR32GT-R said:


> Now the boost is working (around 1Bar) but LMM bottoms out and car goes in to fuel cut when pressing more then 30% trottle.
> 
> This will be fixed by Z32LMM and Tomei 555cc injectors and remapping of ECU.
> 
> ...


*LMAO* :clap: :clap: :clap: 

looking grrrrrrrrrreat Peter
what did the cozza's have to say?

ps...have you seen my WV2 edition?  
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/99484-start-finish-well-almost.html

John


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

LOL - Bad Boys Bad Boys!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

The guys in blue always come round when you don't need them...
Nice vid btw:bowdown1:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

whoflungdung said:


> *LMAO* :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> looking grrrrrrrrrreat Peter
> what did the cozza's have to say?
> ...


As far as i know the "driver" found time to sneek in to the garage and close the door in one millisecond before the cops ould grab him :chuckle: 

Nice!

Some BBS Lemans and a R33GTR lookalike grill and were almost there 

Got to love that color :bowdown1: 

Saw my old 32 a few weeks back and boy did i miss her when the sun was shining....


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Woooho! Today my Z32LMM arrived so now i can get my ECU remapped by Dan at tunetech.se to match the Z32LMM and 555cc injectors.

New test later this weekend


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Finally we got the car on track last weekend 

We worked aproximetly 18-20hours per day the whole week before.

4 wheel alignment and weigh in of car was done on thursday, the scale ended up on 1240Kg with 1/2 tank of gas without driver inside.

Compared with my old GTR that was 1505Kg i am happy with the weight los :chuckle: 

The car is running quite fine now, we will add R33 lower arms to gain more neg camber in front and modify tension rods to be able to gain more caster.

Then we will sort out fuel system, will probaly go for PFC this summer due to that the R33GTS-T ECU was not possible to reprogram, we would have to use R32GTS-T box and then the VCS would not have worked.
So now we are running stock ECU, injectors and LMM with about 1Bar of boost (peak).

Here is som pics of our track day weekend:
































































































































Here is my collegue Mike gettin ready to get a ride with my friend Henke behind the steeringwheel:










He looks a bit scared 










And here is me behind the steeringwheel getting ready to give Mike´s girlfriend a ride:










Tomorrow we will fabricate a bracket for the video camera so we can film som incar vids this upcomming weekend at Japmeet JAPMEET - Norra Europas stÃ¶rsta trÃ¤ff fÃ¶r japanska bilar!

Cheers!

/Peter


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Good to see the car getting proper use! It looks great on track. 

How do you feel about it's performance?


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Hugo said:


> How do you feel about it's performance?


The performace is quite good and with some tweeking of the chassi (more camber and caster in front end + adjust rollbars and dampers) and another 100Hp it will be damn quick :smokin:

We´ll see how competitive it is in time attack this upcomming weekend on Japmeet.


----------



## playasyougo (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi,

Do you know if the fasteners holding the disc to the bell and holding the caliper together are stainless steel?

I'm just curious as i cant find any info on their site.


----------



## Ryu H. (Jul 3, 2008)

freakazoid3 said:


> What a shame the build is finished  I want more


I must agree


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

playasyougo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you know if the fasteners holding the disc to the bell and holding the caliper together are stainless steel?
> 
> I'm just curious as i cant find any info on their site.


I am not sure but i think the bolts are cromed regular steel ones, they look that way to me anyhow.

I´ll check with a magnet nex time the wheels are of.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Great car. off topic but does Whiteline make a full chassis bushing kit for the R34?


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Some nice action-pics :thumbsup:
I really like how the car turned out; a non-comprimised full race car. I want that for mine too


----------



## playasyougo (Nov 29, 2003)

PeteR32GT-R said:


> I am not sure but i think the bolts are cromed regular steel ones, they look that way to me anyhow.
> 
> I´ll check with a magnet nex time the wheels are of.


Thanks!

Should have said in my 1st post that this is an amazing build!

Thanks for taking the time to post pics and info in this thread.


----------



## vintoni (Dec 6, 2007)

UNBELIEVABLE!!!!


----------



## Stub (Jul 2, 2008)

1`st class build so interesting to follow.


----------



## Ryu H. (Jul 3, 2008)

PeteR32GT-R said:


> I am realy blown away by all your possitive feedback, im realy glad you like it.
> 
> Some pics from todays work,
> 
> Fitted my new snap off steering wheel boss:


Could you please tell me what model that Sparco steering wheel is? :thumbsup:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

JBwangan said:


> Great car. off topic but does Whiteline make a full chassis bushing kit for the R34?


I am not sure, please check with Whiteline Automotive UK - performance handling and suspension products. car  spring coil shock damper swaybar sway bar anti-sway bush bushes australia  australian whiteline automotive performance road holding turn-in camber caster  toe in vehicle hot



Ryu H. said:


> Could you please tell me what model that Sparco steering wheel is? :thumbsup:


I think it´s the Sparco R325 steeringwheel (Monza with black suede, black center and 80mm offset),


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Last weekend we visit Japmeet with my Ax.

On saturday Japmeet had added a new thing, they invited to Time attack and about 30cars tried to qualify for 10spots in the final, i managed to get within the 10 and in final I took 6Th place 

Everything worked fine during Japmeet and now we have been testing the car enough to evaluate it and know what we want to do with it (we have testdriove it about 1000Km at the tracks).

*We are gonna work more with the front camber and caster (~3.5deg camber, 6.5deg caster, right now we run 2deg camber and 4deg caster in front).

*555cc injectorer, Z32LMM + new engine management system to reach power output around 400Bhp

*Heater fan for front windscreen to keep clear when racing in wet condition and ventilation to keep cool in passenger compartment.

*Fine tune the engine cooling, now when we push max the watertemp is nearly getting to hot but oiltemp is keeping at good 105-110degreas.

*The car will get it´s race papers

Whiteline called me today and told med that my custombuilt coilovers was ready for deliverance, finally Henke can get his TEIN street coilovers back.

Pics from Japmeet/Gatebil:

Pics by Bramstedt




























Pics by Dilla










Pics by Mull























































Pics by Coffe (Gatebil):



















Pics by Puerco:










Pics by Pelle C:


----------



## Peter R32 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice pics, must be great to see/drive it on track after all that hard work:thumbsup:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Peter R32 said:


> Nice pics, must be great to see/drive it on track after all that hard work:thumbsup:



Thanks 

We filmed with onboard camera this weekend also, i will post link when it is ready for viewing.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Here is a sneak peak at the car with my new wheels (Compomotive MO 8x18 ET10 with 225/40-18 Yokohama R048 R-tyres).

Actually bought from Dave Wilkins here at GTR forum.

We will use these in MSLS (8 hour endurance racing series because class 6 is limited to 225mm wide tyres.





































They are not butt ugly if you ask me :drool:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Here is the incar video:

YouTube - Nissan Skyline R32 GTR "Yxan" @ Japmeet, Mantorp Park

Enjoy


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Fantastic work mate, Very nicely done, Thanks for all the pics and the writeup...

This has to be one of the best threads I have read for a long time. 



















Just to save people having to go right the way back to recall how it looked....


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Marky: I almost cant beleve it my self when I see the before and after pics, it feels so long ago and the difference is so huge.


Today i spent the day in my garage fitting the new coilovers (the TEIN I been running up to now is my friend Henkes, we used them while waiting for this set up).

The hardest part was to figure out a good location for the gas resovar.

This is how it ended up:










Gas tanks in boot:










In front they are located in enginebay:



















Cheers!


----------



## binjoau (May 30, 2008)

just read the whole thing start to finish, awesome work Peter, very impressive!!! 

PS: keep the white wheels!! you know you want to!


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

What an incredible transformation. You must be so pleased to be enjoying the fruits of your labour now.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

those wheels are 100X better! Too bad you cant run larger tires in that class.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks all for your continous support 

Today my Axe got a new right front wheel bearing (noise) and took the radiator out ones again to take the heat shield off and mound a new fan with a more ridgid fan motor directly on to the radiator to allowe more air to flow through the radiator to keep it cooler.

On wednesday the swedish skyline club is invited to Kinnekulle ring by swedish Supra club to race against supras, Mitsu 3000GT and RX7/8´s.

I will post some pics from this meet afterwards.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok as promised, here is latest update is that last Wednesday we participated in trackday with Swedish supra club at Kinnekulle ring 30/7-2008.

Me and Henke shared the driving 50/50 as usual and managed to drive about 100laps around Kinnekulle ring.

Our fastest laptimes was around 1.03.5sek and Henke actually was the 2nd fastest on the track that day. 

As usual Kinnekulle is hard on front left tyre wich caused that tyre to wear out on outer edge due to not having enough neg camber (just below 2 degreas in front). We swopped front (Toyo R881 245/40-17) and rear tyres to be able to run the last few laps at that time we found out why the rear end of the car has been a bit tail happy, thie rear tyres (Bridgestone RE540 255/40-17 made in 2004) that we now fitted in the front was significantly worse grip and the car understeered terribly.

Anyhow all 4 tyres are now weared out and will probably be replaced with 4 new Toyo R888 255/40-17 together with more neg camber in front (about 3.5degreas).

Our effort to make better ventilation proved to be a bit better then last trackday but not perfect, we will make small spoiler to force more air in through driver door window.

Our engine ran a fair bit colder this time after removing the coolingfan box, now the fan is mounted straight against radiator alloving more air to pass through the radiators 
We logged about 90-95degreas water temp and oiltemperature never over 105degreas which is a positive improvement from last trackday when we sometimes had 106degreas watertemp and oiltemp up to 115degreas as hottest.

The new coilovers worked absolutely perfect, we did not even adjust the compression or rebound during the whole day, we used settings that Graeme at Whiteline recommended.

Next big event is a to day event at Sturup raceway far down in the south of Sweden.
We have been invited by the event organizer to drive visitors around the track as a type of “Ring taxi” so if any of you guys are in the neighbourhood you are all welcome to visit and by a ticket for some laps at sturup in my car. 

Some pics of ”the ax” at Kinnekulle by Coffe:


----------



## scoobytypera (Jul 20, 2008)

well done my friend ..... just read your project from start im awe-struck.. every part was well explained and ilustrated, fantastic work. I wish you all the best and hope to hear any more updates you do.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Brilliant build mate, really enjoyed reading this!

I dont know if anyone else has thought this but it has taken me back to the time I watched steven hawkings 'Christine' where he rebuilds a damaged wreck and makes it into something gorgeous.

Christine (film - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

Well done mate excellent work!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Wade said:


> Brilliant build mate, really enjoyed reading this!
> 
> I dont know if anyone else has thought this but it has taken me back to the time I watched steven hawkings 'Christine' where he rebuilds a damaged wreck and makes it into something gorgeous.
> 
> ...


Yes i know that movie, have seen it quite a few times myself.

Lucky me my car isn´t haunted :thumbsup:




scoobytypera said:


> well done my friend ..... just read your project from start im awe-struck.. every part was well explained and ilustrated, fantastic work. I wish you all the best and hope to hear any more updates you do.


Thanks alot  Here is new update below


Ok, latest update is that last Wednesday we participated in trackday with Swedish supra club at Kinnekulle ring 30/7-2008.

Me and Henke shared the driving 50/50 as usual and managed to drive about 100laps around Kinnekulle ring.

Our fastest laptimes was around 1.03.5sek and Henke actually was the 2nd fastest on the track that day. 

As usual Kinnekulle is hard on front left tyre wich caused that tyre to wear out on outer edge due to not having enough neg camber (just below 2 degreas in front). We swopped front (Toyo R881 245/40-17) and rear tyres to be able to run the last few laps at that time we found out why the rear end of the car has been a bit tail happy, thie rear tyres (Bridgestone RE540 255/40-17 made in 2004) that we now fitted in the front was significantly worse grip and the car understeered terribly.

Anyhow all 4 tyres are now weared out and will probably be replaced with 4 new Toyo R888 255/40-17 together with more neg camber in front (about 3.5degreas).

Our effort to make better ventilation proved to be a bit better then last trackday but not perfect, we will make small spoiler to force more air in through driver door window.

Our engine ran a fair bit colder this time after removing the coolingfan box, now the fan is mounted straight against radiator alloving more air to pass through the radiators 
We logged about 90-95degreas water temp and oiltemperature never over 105degreas which is a positive improvement from last trackday when we sometimes had 106degreas watertemp and oiltemp up to 115degreas as hottest.

The new coilovers worked absolutely perfect, we did not even adjust the compression or rebound during the whole day, we used settings that Graeme at Whiteline recommended.

Next big event is a to day event at Sturup raceway far down in the south of Sweden.
We have been invited by the event organizer to drive visitors around the track as a type of “Ring taxi” so if any of you guys are in the neighbourhood you are all welcome to visit and by a ticket for some laps at sturup in my car. 

Some pics of ”the ax” at Kinnekulle by Coffe:


----------



## Michicop (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi Pete, big applause to your restauration! I was reading this thread several times and every time I watch it, I am more impressed.

Just one question: Why did you relocate the front towing ring? Problem with the space or due to regulations?


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Michicop said:


> Hi Pete, big applause to your restauration! I was reading this thread several times and every time I watch it, I am more impressed.
> 
> Just one question: Why did you relocate the front towing ring? Problem with the space or due to regulations?


Thanks for your kind words 

The towing ring was relocated due to regulations, it can not be further out then the furthest part of the body.
Thats why.
My dumb ass did not check regulations before cutting the front bumper :chairshot 
So now i have an extra CD slot or mailbox or whatever


----------



## Villeee (May 12, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic work, i think it looks more brutal with those black wheels on it.:bowdown1:


----------



## FunkyMan (Mar 7, 2008)

Really a killer track car!:thumbsup:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Villeee & FunkyMan: Tahns guys 

Trackday report Sturup Raceway 22-24Aug:

Last friday we drove 650Km down to the south of sweden and Sturup raceway: Välkommen - SturupRaceway.se

We arrived late friday night, unfortinaley the weather this weekend was terrible with over 50mm of rain during saturday.

We still tested the car 2x25min on saturday and on sunday the weather got better so i drove about 40min.

The XSpower exhaustmanifould and L-bow now got cracks that needs to be welded before 20 sept when we return to Gotland Ring: Gotland Ring

Some pics from last weekend (as you clearly see it was quite wet):

http://holck.se/vanja/2008/SturupRejsa080823/36.jpg

http://holck.se/vanja/2008/SturupRejsa080823/45.jpg

http://holck.se/vanja/2008/SturupRejsa080823/47.jpg

http://www.holck.se/vanja/2008/SturupRejsa080823/Peters/05.jpg

Cheers!


----------



## GLOBAL AUTO JP (Jan 15, 2008)

I had been watching your project and always enjoyed but kept me reminds me of your Gunmetal R32.
Did you buy that R32 from Japan???
Sorry, if I am totally wrong. I think very similar GT-R went to Sweden from my old memory.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

GLOBAL AUTO JP said:


> I had been watching your project and always enjoyed but kept me reminds me of your Gunmetal R32.
> Did you buy that R32 from Japan???
> Sorry, if I am totally wrong. I think very similar GT-R went to Sweden from my old memory.


You meen this one:










That ended up like this:










Yes, you are absolutley right, my old Gun metall BNR32 -93 i bought directly from Japan trough Wonderful-Auto Web Site


----------



## GLOBAL AUTO JP (Jan 15, 2008)

I guess I was right then, didn't you ask me to find some flower bulbs from Japan when you bought your R32???


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

GLOBAL AUTO JP said:


> I guess I was right then, didn't you ask me to find some flower bulbs from Japan when you bought your R32???


Flower bulbs? never heard about such thing? what is that?


----------



## GLOBAL AUTO JP (Jan 15, 2008)

PeteR32GT-R said:


> Flower bulbs? never heard about such thing? what is that?


Sorry, I might be now mixed uped with some other customer. But still pretty sure that you have asked me something to find and purchase in Japan (other than car stuff) when you purchased your GT-R from me.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

It´s been awhile since i´ve updated my thread.

Not much has happend due to weather here in Sweden it is a bit off season right now.

Also me and my girlfriend have been involved in house buying so first week in January both me, Maria and my car will move in to our new house:










We got 5 room 160 square meter and my car got one big double garage 40 square meter 

1-2nd november my car attended the car show "street cars fest" in skyline.se´s showcase:



































Some racedrivers will do anything to attract sponsors 










We have also got help to design a team logo for our raceteam, this is how it will look:










We will both make dekals, team clothes and also support T-shirts if there is any interest.

Moreover this winter we will change some things on the car:

* New stand alone ECU and wiring 
* New easier fuel filler

And many more small things.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice to know you and the car are still alive


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Woohoo!

Wintertime is hard in sweden with this cold weather and snow etc.

What to do......

Put these on (michelin 155/16" with 330studs/tyre):










Put original suspension on for higher ground clearance, original brakes to be able to fit 16" rims.


And go flat out sideways on the frozen lakes!!!! :thumbsup::chuckle:


Here is a few pics of me and my friends on the ice 3 years ago (mine was the white one):

Voodoo People gallery :: Isåka

Voodoo People gallery :: Isåka 2

Pics and video will come from the event on ice with my GTRS...


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Here is som pics from our funday at the ice yesterday:

The car looks quite strange with 16x6.5" rims, high suspension, no rear wing or front splitter.

More fun then this you can´t have with your pants on


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Yesterday i bought som new R-tyres, Dunlop Direzza D02G 265/35-18 rubber compound Hard.










Unfortinatley i wount be able to use my white 18" Compomotive MO because they are only 8" wide. 

So i have ordered a set of new rims:

9X18 ET20 in black.

These (link):

Team Dynamics Racing

Summertime is soon here


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

They are going to look sweet!


----------



## tougemonster (Mar 29, 2009)

*ecu*

if you haven't found an ecu solution check out NIStune.com
they don't make an eprom board for the ECR33 ecu but a Z32 ecu can be used with their "type 2 board". if you go to their website under FAQ #10 it explains the Z32 ECU on an ECR33 RB25.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

just read this thread from start to finish

brilliant job!


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Lets see some more photos of the house Peter !!!

How you enjoying it?


Cars looking good mate, looks like fun was had in the snow, how was it.

You will like the Dunlops I ran them on my track car for a while and really got on with them, simlar to the AO48's.

George


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

tougemonster said:


> if you haven't found an ecu solution check out NIStune.com
> they don't make an eprom board for the ECR33 ecu but a Z32 ecu can be used with their "type 2 board". if you go to their website under FAQ #10 it explains the Z32 ECU on an ECR33 RB25.


I have checked at NIStune a while back and it feels abit like to much effort to save that little amount of money, and going with the Z32 ECU wount you loose the variable inlet camshaft function then? (you would in many other cases anyhow).

I will give it another look.

Thanks anyway 



GeorgeGTR said:


> Lets see some more photos of the house Peter !!!
> 
> How you enjoying it?
> 
> ...


Sorry, havent got around taking any new photos of our house allthough we bought a new better digital camera. The winter has been cold with lots of snow so i have been busy shoveling snow more or less every day for a period.

Today me and my girlfriend came home from vacation (one week in thailand) and finally the spring has arrived and temperatures are around +10 to +15 outside.

This week I think I will put my summer tires on my dayly beater. 

The garage is currently occupied by my 32 and a friends EVO5 RS that I am helping him welding in a Sparco WRC rollcage in, but I have orignized the garage well with shelves, toolwall etc so it´s a joy to work there.

I promise to try to take some new photos.

The snow (or frozen lake at it was) was hillariously fun to drive on with the WRC tyres mad grip and possibillity to drive mad sideways without risking hitting some object.
Hopefully we will have a cold winter next year again and then we can have som more of these activitys (I hope).

Looking forward to test the new tyres.

Cheers!


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Enjoy:

Yxan - Gotland Ring 2008 Part 1/2 on Vimeo


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Here is part two (Henke driving with passenger): Yaxn - Gotland Ring 2008 Part 2/2 on Vimeo


----------



## Youjutsusha (May 6, 2009)

This is my favourite build - and best forum thread i have ever seen :thumbsup:

When you gonna post some more pics up


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

That's not HODGIE again is it ... or one of his disciples :chuckle:


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Youjutsusha said:


> This is my favourite build - and best forum thread i have ever seen :thumbsup:
> 
> When you gonna post some more pics up


Waow, thanks mate 

Here is one picture from last saturday at Mantorp park:

http://ebfoto.se/TrackDay/7.jpg

SPEED MERCHANT: HODGIE? Don´t really understand what you mean?
I guess you like my rear end


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Here is a couple of movies from when me and my friend Henke tried some drifting last saturday at Mantorp park, please note that it is first time me and Henke try drifting on tarmac.

Henke driving: 

clip 1: Yxan - Drifting @ Mantorp 2009-05 Klipp 1 on Vimeo
clip 2: Yxan - Drifting Mantorp 2009-05 Klipp 2 on Vimeo
clip 3: Yxan - Drifting Mantorp 2009-05 Klipp 3 on Vimeo <-- this is what happen when you use to much trottle


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I was going to say wheels are looking good but I see that you are replacing them. Did your wear the yokos out then


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

davewilkins said:


> http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/8291/cimg5392rm5.jpg
> 
> I was going to say wheels are looking good but I see that you are replacing them. Did your wear the yokos out then


Hi Dave!

No, I happen to bump in to a realy good deal on 265/35-18 tyres thats why i have ordered new rims.

Your old rims and Yokos we will save for one of the other series that prohibit wider tyres then 225.

Your new rims looks awsome :smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Thanks
New rims were very cheap as sponsorship for doing TimeAttack last year. Still ok but a few chips in them now
Nice to see the comp Mo's still going. For anyone interested in their history, I got them off an R32 GTR owner in Ipswitch and he got them off Ron Kiddell as they used to be on Darren Bly's R32.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok, I have no idea who those guys are but fun to know the history.

Early next week the car will go to http://www.jrm-racing.se/ for mapping of the PFC that we fitted this week together with Tomei 555cc injectors and Z32AFM.

Hopefully my new rims arrive early next week and my new brake pads so we are ready for 6 hour race 30-31/5.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Ohh, longtime since i Updated this tread.

The engine gave 360hp 420nm at 1.2bar.

Since then we have been doing a lot of racing, both in summer and winter time.

Here is a teaser of latest weekend at Orsa:


Link to movie: orsa isracing - the teaser on Vimeo


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

It´s been ages since I updated this tread.

Here is the final movie from last winter: ORSA 2010 on Vimeo

After stuggeling with lack of enough power I got fead up with my RB25 and sold it.

Now I have bought a RB30 from RIPS that we plan to run about 500-550hp.

The engine set up for 2011 will be:

RIPS RB30 stock longblock with RB25 head
*ARP con rod studs
*850cc delfi injectors
*xtune standalone ECU
*Garret GT35R A/R 0,82 turbo with anti scroll compressor housing
*custom exhaust manifould
*Endless look intake manifould
*custom oilpan (8Litres with baffles)
*2 x Bosch 040 pumps

etc..

Pics of engine:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice going:thumbsup:
Always lovely to hear another Rb30 is going to be fitted


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Read this this other night but was wasted and obviously forgot to comment!

Thanks for updating - I'd missed so much of the thread it made a fantastic read..:bowdown1:

Keep it coming:smokin:


----------

